# Storie di ordinari pomeriggi



## fruitbasket (30 Settembre 2013)

Torno a casa dal lavoro, abito in una via isolata.
E trovare nove volte su dieci vicino al cancello una coppia spesso diversa.
Talora c'è solo uno dei due ad aspettare l'altro. Il più delle volte salgono su una sola auto e via verso l'appartamento delle vacanze, il motel, piuttosto che una passeggiata in spiaggia.
Oggi: lui sulla cinquantina, lei una ventina di anni in meno.
Le macchine parcheggiate, loro giù dall'auto, in piedi sulla strada. Si baciano teneramente e con la passione di due sedicenni. appena arrivo lei si stacca, guarda se per caso mi conosce poi, appurato che sono solo uno che abita li, sorride e si riavvicina a lui e riprendono a baciarsi, si direbbero due innammorati. 
Ormai le cose si capiscono al volo.
Ecco cosa c'è dietro le quinte: la voglia di riprovare una scarica di adrenalina sopita da tempo, di sentirsi desiderati, di essere con qualcuno ma disimpegnati, di provare un momento veramente tuo e basta, dopo che gli anni insieme al compagno ufficiale hanno tolto qualsiasi momento di "mio" e tramutato tutto in "nostro". Il bisogno di sentirsi ancora vivi.


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Torno a casa dal lavoro, abito in una via isolata.
> E trovare nove volte su dieci vicino al cancello una coppia spesso diversa.
> Talora c'è solo uno dei due ad aspettare l'altro. Il più delle volte salgono su una sola auto e via verso l'appartamento delle vacanze, il motel, piuttosto che una passeggiata in spiaggia.
> Oggi: lui sulla cinquantina, lei una ventina di anni in meno.
> ...



:up::up::up:

Te tutto ok??


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Torno a casa dal lavoro, abito in una via isolata.
> E trovare nove volte su dieci vicino al cancello una coppia spesso diversa.
> Talora c'è solo uno dei due ad aspettare l'altro. Il più delle volte salgono su una sola auto e via verso l'appartamento delle vacanze, il motel, piuttosto che una passeggiata in spiaggia.
> Oggi: lui sulla cinquantina, lei una ventina di anni in meno.
> ...


Ciao consiglio
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19309-suggerimenti-per-togliersi-certe-idee-dalla-testa


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Torno a casa dal lavoro, abito in una via isolata.
> E trovare nove volte su dieci vicino al cancello una coppia spesso diversa.
> Talora c'è solo uno dei due ad aspettare l'altro. Il più delle volte salgono su una sola auto e via verso l'appartamento delle vacanze, il motel, piuttosto che una passeggiata in spiaggia.
> Oggi: lui sulla cinquantina, lei una ventina di anni in meno.
> ...


Tutto bello, peccato lo facciano a spese di qualcuno.


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutto bello, peccato lo facciano a spese di qualcuno.


Quella famosa "_scarica di adrenalina sopita da tempo, di sentirsi desiderati, di  essere con qualcuno ma disimpegnati, di provare un momento veramente tuo  e basta, dopo che gli anni insieme al compagno ufficiale hanno tolto  qualsiasi momento di "mio" e tramutato tutto in "nostro". Il bisogno di  sentirsi ancora vivi_" non si riesce a resistere .... vero??


----------



## lothar57 (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Torno a casa dal lavoro, abito in una via isolata.
> E trovare nove volte su dieci vicino al cancello una coppia spesso diversa.
> Talora c'è solo uno dei due ad aspettare l'altro. Il più delle volte salgono su una sola auto e via verso l'appartamento delle vacanze, il motel, piuttosto che una passeggiata in spiaggia.
> Oggi: lui sulla cinquantina, lei una ventina di anni in meno.
> ...


Sono attimi fantastici,irrepetibili.,meravigliosi.Dimentichi tutto e tutti..anche che hai passato i 50 anni,e che, chi ci vede ,ci scambia per due pazzi............


----------



## fruitbasket (30 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sono attimi fantastici,irrepetibili.,meravigliosi.Dimentichi tutto e tutti..anche che hai passato i 50 anni,e che, chi ci vede ,ci scambia per due pazzi............


Lothar!! lo sai che siamo vicini, vero? avevo proprio pensato a te!!!


----------



## fruitbasket (30 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Te tutto ok??


... na' figata!!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Lothar!! lo sai che siamo vicini, vero? avevo proprio pensato a te!!!



ahahahah...allora ci hai visti???....


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> ... na' figata!!


:sbatti::sbatti:apa:apa:


----------



## fruitbasket (30 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah...allora ci hai visti???....


Si ma tacerò... 
la prossima volta fammi un cenno che la stanza degli ospiti è libera!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2013)

diceva giusto charles bukowski:Il codardo è uno che prevede il futuro. il coraggioso è privo d'ogni immaginazione.


boh


----------



## erab (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Torno a casa dal lavoro, abito in una via isolata.
> E trovare nove volte su dieci vicino al cancello una coppia spesso diversa.
> Talora c'è solo uno dei due ad aspettare l'altro. Il più delle volte salgono su una sola auto e via verso l'appartamento delle vacanze, il motel, piuttosto che una passeggiata in spiaggia.
> Oggi: lui sulla cinquantina, lei una ventina di anni in meno.
> ...


L' adrenalina è disponibile anche in comode siringhe monouso :mrgreen:


----------



## fruitbasket (30 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> L' adrenalina è disponibile anche in comode siringhe monouso :mrgreen:


e ma tutto il resto no!!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> e ma tutto il resto no!!


Amico...paesano o quasi...non c'e'nessun resto...ovvero stima,simapatia,un po'di affetto.bona le'.........


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

E certo che per il cinquantenne è tutto meraviglioso. E anche per la trentenne.
Peccato che lui la sua vita l'ha già fatta - matrimonio e figli -, lei non la farà finché resta bloccata in una storia senza futuro. Sono anni preziosi, che si perdono.

Almeno, se le piacciono i papy, si trovasse uno serio che se la sposa e si prende cura di lei.

I rattusi infelici vanno bene solo per scopare ogni tanto, senza perdere di vista la vita vera e la ricerca di un compagno vero.


----------



## erab (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> e ma tutto il resto no!!


Un bel volo con la tuta alare?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> E certo che per il cinquantenne è tutto meraviglioso. E anche per la trentenne.
> Peccato che lui la sua vita l'ha già fatta - matrimonio e figli -, lei non la farà finché resta bloccata in una storia senza futuro. Sono anni preziosi, che si perdono.
> 
> Almeno, se le piacciono i papy, si trovasse uno serio che se la sposa e si prende cura di lei.
> ...


Mica vero,oppure dipende dal grado di coinvolgimento.la mia ''amica''sa benissimo che da me si deve aspettare,zero virgola zero.Non sono geloso,quando si ''accasera'',io spariro'...quelli sono i patti.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> E certo che per il cinquantenne è tutto meraviglioso. E anche per la trentenne.
> Peccato che lui la sua vita l'ha già fatta - matrimonio e figli -, lei non la farà finché resta bloccata in una storia senza futuro. Sono anni preziosi, che si perdono.
> 
> Almeno, se le piacciono i papy, si trovasse uno serio che se la sposa e si prende cura di lei.
> ...


Magari era spostata anche lei


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mica vero,oppure dipende dal grado di coinvolgimento.la mia ''amica''sa benissimo che da me si deve aspettare,zero virgola zero.Non sono geloso,quando si ''accasera'',io spariro'...quelli sono i patti.


Non basta questo. Una ragazza giovane potrebbe farsi ugualmente i film per un bacio o una carezza di troppo. E innamorarsi.
Secondo me c'è una buona dose di egoismo nel cercare le giovani.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Per me rapporti simili vanno bene solo se si scopa e basta, senza dolcezza e coccole. Comodo così, fare gli amanti e i fidanzatini, ci si prende il meglio della gioventù dando il meno possibile.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per me rapporti simili vanno bene solo se si scopa e basta, senza dolcezza e coccole. Comodo così, fare gli amanti e i fidanzatini, ci si prende il meglio della gioventù dando il meno possibile.


Perchè lo vedi come un prendere?
Tutte cerebrolese le ragazze tra i 20 e i 30?


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per me rapporti simili vanno bene solo se si scopa e basta, senza dolcezza e coccole. Comodo così, fare gli amanti e i fidanzatini, ci si prende il meglio della gioventù dando il meno possibile.



invece se si scopa e basta, non si sta comodi e va bene?:singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè lo vedi come un prendere?
> Tutte cerebrolese le ragazze tra i 20 e i 30?


L'ho già spiegato il perché, un uomo maturo e sposato non ha nulla di serio da offrire a una giovane ragazza.

Non le definirei cerebrolese le fanciulle che vanno con quelli sposati.
Semmai cretine e con poca autostima.
Fossero anche in cerca di una storia di solo sesso, e ci credo poco, ci cascano sempre, vale la pena trovare un papy libero che le tratta da regine e gli dedica molto tempo.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> invece se si scopa e basta, non si sta comodi e va bene?:singleeye:


Il cinquantenne un pochino meno visto che deve risollevare globalmente la sua autostima


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'ho già spiegato il perché, un uomo maturo e sposato non ha nulla di serio da offrire a una giovane ragazza.
> 
> Non le definirei cerebrolese le fanciulle che vanno con quelli sposati.
> Semmai cretine e con poca autostima.
> Fossero anche in cerca di una storia di solo sesso, e ci credo poco, ci cascano sempre, vale la pena trovare un papy libero che le tratta da regine e gli dedica molto tempo.


Quella del papy non la commento mi
Vengono i brividi solo a pensarci ed é a km dalla mia mentalità.
Se vai con un uomo sposato sai cosa ti puó offrire. Se ti illudi o lasci che ti illuda é un problema tua. Io non riesco ad incolpare nessuno. Adulti e consenzienti. Io a 24 anni ero sposata e a 26 avevo un figlio e arrivo da un paesino, non credo di essere un fulmine di guerra ma non accetto che tutto venga giustificato dalla giovane etá.


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Quella famosa "_scarica di adrenalina sopita da tempo, di sentirsi desiderati, di  essere con qualcuno ma disimpegnati, di provare un momento veramente tuo  e basta, dopo che gli anni insieme al compagno ufficiale hanno tolto  qualsiasi momento di "mio" e tramutato tutto in "nostro". Il bisogno di  sentirsi ancora vivi_" non si riesce a resistere .... vero??


Dovresti chiederlo a mio marito!


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella del papy non la commento mi
> Vengono i brividi solo a pensarci ed é a km dalla mia mentalità.
> Se vai con un uomo sposato sai cosa ti puó offrire. Se ti illudi o lasci che ti illuda é un problema tua. Io non riesco ad incolpare nessuno. Adulti e consenzienti. Io a 24 anni ero sposata e a 26 avevo un figlio e arrivo da un paesino, non credo di essere un fulmine di guerra ma non acctto che tutto venga giustificato dalla giovane etá.


Per papy naturalmente intendo un uomo molto più grande. Non so esattamente su cosa ti vengono i brividi. Se è sul termine usato, mi sa che il paesino è ancora dentro di te ;-)

Io sono una persona che giudica male certe situazioni ma non sono così arretrata da non capirle e non avere più comprensione per la parte debole.

Per me essere adulte vuol dire essere autonome e amare sé stesse. E queste due qualità non sempre si abbinano allo sposarsi e fare figli.


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella del papy non la commento mi
> Vengono i brividi solo a pensarci ed é a km dalla mia mentalità.
> Se vai con un uomo sposato sai cosa ti puó offrire. Se ti illudi o lasci che ti illuda é un problema tua. Io non riesco ad incolpare nessuno. Adulti e consenzienti. Io a 24 anni ero sposata e a 26 avevo un figlio e arrivo da un paesino, non credo di essere un fulmine di guerra ma non accetto che tutto venga giustificato dalla giovane etá.



infatti non credo sia la giovane età a fare la differenza, è che questi momenti così irripetibili, emozionanti si fanno a discapito di qualcun'altro che magari ha deciso di dedicare la propria esistenza a qualcuno che sente il bisogno di cercare un pò di "mio" perchè il "nostro" gli sta stretto...

non sarebbe meglio chiudere e dedicarsi al sogno?

perchè non lo si fa?

perchè si ha paura di perdere quelle sicurezze che solo il compagno ufficiale ti da che si chiamano famiglia, figli, affetti sicuri dimenticandosi però che stai tradendo proprio la persona che ti da tutto questo "sicuro"...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per papy naturalmente intendo un uomo molto più grande. Non so esattamente su cosa ti vengono i brividi. Se è sul termine usato, mi sa che il paesino è ancora dentro di te ;-)
> 
> Io sono una persona che giudica male certe situazioni ma non sono così arretrata da non capirle e avere più comprensione per la parte debole.
> 
> Per me essere adulte vuol dire essere autonome e amare sé stesse. E queste due qualità non sempre si abbinano allo sposarsi e fare figli.


Mi vengono i brividi perchè l'idea di sposare un uomo più grande per farmi mantenere è una cosa che non mi ha mai sfiorato e la trovo di una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> infatti non credo sia la giovane età a fare la differenza, è che questi momenti così irripetibili, emozionanti si fanno a discapito di qualcun'altro che magari ha deciso di dedicare la propria esistenza a qualcuno che sente il bisogno di cercare un pò di "mio" perchè il "nostro" gli sta stretto...
> 
> non sarebbe meglio chiudere e dedicarsi al sogno?
> 
> ...


Su questo ti do ragione e infatti non dipende dall'etá questo


----------



## Innominata (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Torno a casa dal lavoro, abito in una via isolata.
> E trovare nove volte su dieci vicino al cancello una coppia spesso diversa.
> Talora c'è solo uno dei due ad aspettare l'altro. Il più delle volte salgono su una sola auto e via verso l'appartamento delle vacanze, il motel, piuttosto che una passeggiata in spiaggia.
> Oggi: lui sulla cinquantina, lei una ventina di anni in meno.
> ...


E il "mio" questo e'?


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E il "mio" questo e'?



per molti si :unhappy:


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi vengono i brividi perchè l'idea di sposare un uomo più grande per farmi mantenere è una cosa che non mi ha mai sfiorato e la trovo di una tristezza infinita.


Dove leggi questo, scusa?

Dove ho parlato di farsi sposare per farsi mantenere?



Guarda, se devi leggere ogni volta i miei post con questo spirito, senza capirci puntualmente una mazza, è meglio che non mi leggi proprio più.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> infatti non credo sia la giovane età a fare la differenza, è che questi momenti così irripetibili, emozionanti si fanno a discapito di qualcun'altro che magari ha deciso di dedicare la propria esistenza a qualcuno che sente il bisogno di cercare un pò di "mio" perchè il "nostro" gli sta stretto...
> 
> non sarebbe meglio chiudere e dedicarsi al sogno?
> 
> ...


Ammetterai che è molto più facile intortare una ragazza o giovane donna senza grandi esperienze di vita, piuttosto che una persona che il suo percorso l'ha già fatto...

Questo non fa la differenza ma rende l'uomo in questione più squallido e subdolo.

Non solo rischia di rovinare la felicità del suo nido familiare, ma anche il futuro di una persona molto più giovane e con più prospettive di lui.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Almeno, se le piacciono i papy, si trovasse uno serio che se la sposa e si prende cura di lei.
> 
> .


Allora spiegami cosa intendi qui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> E certo che per il cinquantenne è tutto meraviglioso. E anche per la trentenne.
> *Peccato che lui la sua vita l'ha già fatta - matrimonio e figli -, lei non la farà finché resta bloccata in una storia senza futuro. Sono anni preziosi, che si perdono.*
> 
> Almeno, se le piacciono i papy, si trovasse uno serio che se la sposa e si prende cura di lei.
> ...


una visione ristretta e maschilista che può adattarsi bene a giovani donne rese sprovvedute e affamate di attenzioni da una famiglia che non le ha seguite abbastanza


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora spiegami cosa intendi qui


Per me prendersi cura di una persona significa renderla felice, starle vicino quando ha bisogno, essere dolce, premuroso, affettuoso, uscire con gli amici insieme a lei, presentarle i propri amici, farla sentire parte della propria vita e sposarla/convivere e fare dei figli con lei qualora è un progetto che si desidera insieme.

Di solito è una cosa che una coppia fa, quando si sta bene assieme.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per me prendersi cura di una persona significa renderla felice, starle vicino quando ha bisogno, essere dolce, premuroso, affettuoso, uscire con gli amici insieme a lei, presentarle i propri amici, farla sentire parte della propria vita e sposarla/convivere e fare dei figli con lei qualora è un progetto che si desidera insieme.
> 
> Di solito è una cosa che una coppia fa, quando si sta bene assieme.


E usi il termine papy per definirlo?
Scusa se mi tengo il dubbio


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Una ragazza giovane potrebbe farsi ugualmente i film per un bacio o una carezza di troppo. E innamorarsi.


Anche alcuni ragazzi hanno questo problema... mi ricorda uno che conosco.....


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dove leggi questo, scusa?
> 
> Dove ho parlato di farsi sposare per farsi mantenere?
> 
> ...


Non è il caso di essere aggressive.

non vi state intendendo sul fatto che le ragazze di oggi non sono così sprovvedute,almeno non in così gran numero da non immaginarsi che una storia con un uomo tanto più grande non sia una base su cui costruire.

poi ovvio che può andare bene,ma in genere l'eccessiva differenza anagrafica è un problema nel mediolungo termine


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una visione ristretta e maschilista che può adattarsi bene a giovani donne rese sprovvedute e affamate di attenzioni da una famiglia che non le ha seguite abbastanza


Desiderare una vita di coppia, a 30 anni, che sia un po' di più di sesso bollente ed essere portate a spasso, non è essere sprovvedute e affamate di attenzioni.

E' la vita che fa il suo corso.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Desiderare una vita di coppia, a 30 anni, che sia un po' di più di sesso bollente ed essere portate a spasso, non è essere sprovvedute e affamate di attenzioni.
> 
> E' la vita che fa il suo corso.


Se la desideri con un uomo di 50 che è già sposato e poi fai la vittima è essere sprovvedute e immature anche.
Di qursto mi sembra che stiamo parlando.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è il caso di essere aggressive.
> 
> *non vi state intendendo sul fatto che le ragazze di oggi non sono così sprovvedute,almeno non in così gran numero da non immaginarsi che una storia con un uomo tanto più grande non sia una base su cui costruire.*
> 
> poi ovvio che può andare bene,ma in genere l'eccessiva differenza anagrafica è un problema nel mediolungo termine


Io non vedo l'età come un problema.

Il problema è che lui è sposato e non ha niente da offrire.

Quanto alla sprovvedutezza... non sarebbe così popolato di anime in pena questo forum se le ragazze fossero più sveglie.

Ma io non me la prendo con loro, me la prendo con i cazzoni che ci marciano.

La mia cara amica, come ho raccontato, ci ha rimesso 10 anni di vita e ne sta uscendo ora a fatica.

Non è sicuramente una stupida o una sciacquetta e ha avuto una famiglia solida alle spalle.

Era solo purtroppo innamorata del suo sogno. E lui gliel'ha fatto credere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Desiderare una vita di coppia, a 30 anni,* che sia un po' di più di sesso bollente ed essere portate a spasso, non è essere sprovvedute e affamate di attenzioni.
> 
> E' la vita che fa il suo corso.


è da sprovvedute desiderarla con un uomo già impegnato


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è da sprovvedute desiderarla con un uomo già impegnato


Giá detto


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la desideri con un uomo di 50 che è già sposato e poi fai la vittima è essere sprovvedute e immature anche.
> Di qursto mi sembra che stiamo parlando.


Se lui te lo fa credere, fino a un certo punto.

Perchè te la prendi con chi ci casca?

Questo sarebbe più femminista, forse?....


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è da sprovvedute desiderarla con un uomo già impegnato


Come ho già scritto poco fa, non trovo giusto prendersela con chi ci casca. 

Può capitare a chiunque.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non vedo l'età come un problema.
> 
> Il problema è che lui è sposato e non ha niente da offrire.
> 
> ...


E lei ci ha creduto. 
Scusa non ce l'ho con la tua amica e mi spiace che ci sia stata male. Ma se credi alle parole e non ai fatti puoi fare solo ub mea culpa. Lui stronzo ma tu ingenua che ci sei cascata


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Torno a casa dal lavoro, abito in una via isolata.
> E trovare nove volte su dieci vicino al cancello una coppia spesso diversa.
> Talora c'è solo uno dei due ad aspettare l'altro. Il più delle volte salgono su una sola auto e via verso l'appartamento delle vacanze, il motel, piuttosto che una passeggiata in spiaggia.
> Oggi: lui sulla cinquantina, lei una ventina di anni in meno.
> ...



È bello che sia il "nostro" sapendo però che è solo il momento...
finisce e se ne va 
spetta a me riconquistarne un'altro...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se lui te lo fa credere, fino a un certo punto.
> 
> Perchè te la prendi con chi ci casca?
> 
> Questo sarebbe più femminista, forse?....


Ti ho risposto sotto
Perché essendo donna mi infadtidisce l'idea cge ci siano ancora donne che credono alle favole anche quando tutto dimostra l'opposto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non vedo l'età come un problema.
> 
> Il problema è che lui è sposato e non ha niente da offrire.
> 
> ...



comunque tu confondi due piani diversi: i cazzoni che ci marciano e l'immaturità
famiglia solida, quoziente intellettivo alto o no.....innamorarsi di un sogno e voler perseguirlo significa anche investire in modo intelligente, valutare prima di buttarsi a capofitto e irrazionalmente, a volte dare ascolto a chi ne sa più di te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giá detto


in effetti ho letto dopo


----------



## Spider (30 Settembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Torno a casa dal lavoro, abito in una via isolata.
> E trovare nove volte su dieci vicino al cancello una coppia spesso diversa.
> Talora c'è solo uno dei due ad aspettare l'altro. Il più delle volte salgono su una sola auto e via verso l'appartamento delle vacanze, il motel, piuttosto che una passeggiata in spiaggia.
> Oggi: lui sulla cinquantina, lei una ventina di anni in meno.
> ...


mi sa che sei.... invidioso! 
di loro, ovvio!


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E lei ci ha creduto.
> Scusa non ce l'ho con la tua amica e mi spiace che ci sia stata male. Ma se credi alle parole e non ai fatti puoi fare solo ub mea culpa. Lui stronzo ma tu ingenua che ci sei cascata


Infatti sta andando avanti e penso che il 90% della sua tristezza non è per aver perso un amore, ma per aver perso sè stessa per anni andando dietro a quello stronzo.

Io non ci vedo la bellezza che ci vede chi ha aperto il 3d, in queste storie...

Vedo solo tante macerie.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque tu confondi due piani diversi: i cazzoni che ci marciano e l'immaturità
> famiglia solida, quoziente intellettivo alto o no.....innamorarsi di un sogno e voler perseguirlo significa anche investire in modo intelligente, valutare prima di buttarsi a capofitto e irrazionalmente, a volte dare ascolto a chi ne sa più di te


Lo sai bene che quando ti parte la brocca per qualcuno, tutta la razionalità va a farsi fottere.

Viste le storie qui, è fortunata che ne è uscita.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Infatti sta andando avanti e penso che il 90% della sua tristezza non è per aver perso un amore, ma per aver perso sè stessa per anni andando dietro a quello stronzo.
> 
> Io non ci vedo la bellezza che ci vede chi ha aperto il 3d, in queste storie...
> 
> Vedo solo tante macerie.


Le macerie dipende da come vivi quelle storie
Ripeto la tipa della storia magari é sposata.

Ammettp di aver sorriso invece leggendola


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non vedo l'età come un problema.
> 
> Il problema è che lui è sposato e non ha niente da offrire.
> 
> ...


mah io in questo forum vedo soprattutto donne ingannate,giusto Traccia mi pare un simposio sull'ingenuità.

e se è vero che nel caso della tua amica il lui della situazione ci ha marciato sopra,non puoi nemmeno trascurare il fatto che 10 anni sono tanti per cullarsi in un sogno.

e la famiglia solida alle spalle avrebbe potuto e dovuto cercare di farla scendere dal pero prima che buttasse questi 10 anni in un vicolo cieco


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah io in questo forum vedo soprattutto donne ingannate,giusto Traccia mi pare un simposio sull'ingenuità.
> 
> e se è vero che nel caso della tua amica il lui della situazione ci ha marciato sopra,non puoi nemmeno trascurare il fatto che 10 anni sono tanti per cullarsi in un sogno.
> 
> e la famiglia solida alle spalle avrebbe potuto e dovuto cercare di farla scendere dal pero prima che buttasse questi 10 anni in un vicolo cieco


Doveva sbatterci la testa da sola...........

Io ho avuto una famiglia solida dove mia madre ha sempre saputo tutto della mia vita e cercato di condizionarla, anche in malo modo. Magari non sono mai andata con un uomo sposato ma di storie sbagliate ne ho avute - vedi l'ultima, che tu già conosci, con M. . Quindi boh, passata l'adolescenza non so quanto possano fare i genitori.


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Doveva sbatterci la testa da sola...........
> 
> Io ho avuto una famiglia solida dove mia madre ha sempre saputo tutto della mia vita e cercato di condizionarla, anche in malo modo. Magari non sono mai andata con un uomo sposato ma di storie sbagliate ne ho avute - vedi l'ultima, che tu già conosci, con M. . Quindi boh, passata l'adolescenza non so quanto possano fare i genitori.




il punto è che si è genitori tutta la vita.   certo che quando i figli crescono lo si è con modalità diverse.

però se io vedo che mia figlia sta buttando la vita con un uomo che non le darà altro che sofferenza ed illusioni,io intervengo.  magari ne ottengo zero,perchè come hai scritto prima,quando una persona è nella bolla della passione può diventare anche sorda.

ma non resto indifferente ed inerte di fronte ad una situazione del genere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Lo sai bene che quando ti parte la brocca per qualcuno, tutta la razionalità va a farsi fottere.*
> 
> Viste le storie qui, è fortunata che ne è uscita.


secondo la mia esperienza di vita questa cosa non è vera per niente

a diciannove anni conobbi un tipo che ne aveva quasi quaranta
una corte spietata: ero la verginella, le regina delle sprovvedute
sapeva veramente come farmi girare la testa, e non c'era cosa più facile per uno come lui (bello, simpatico, esperto) corteggiare una ragazza insicura e per nulla consapevole del proprio potenziale di donna come me

ebbene, non cedetti: la razionalità mi disse di non farlo, i miei genitori non seppero nemmeno di questa storia
pensai molto a lui, perchè mi piaceva e perchè miaveva fatto intendere che se mi fossi lasciata andare di più avrei conquistato il suo _amore_ e che era questo il modo in cui una donna poteva legare a sè gli uomini. mi sentii anche molto stupida e immatura

ebbi notizie di lui un paio di anni dopo: una ragazza della mia età aspettava un figlio da lui, e solo dopo aveva saputo che era divorziato, con una figlia dalla ex moglie e un'altra dalla sua convivente dell'epoca


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi sa che sei.... invidioso!
> di loro, ovvio!


Sto letteralmente sgocciolando nelle mutande


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Principessa*

Quanto resisterai a scrivere una cosa e a controbattere a risposte totalmente OT?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Sto letteralmente sgocciolando nelle mutande



Come quando da adolescenti entravamo come una task force silenziosissima nei cinema porno..... una volta entrati si trapanava il giubbottone che attraverso una galleria arrivava ad una tasca chiusa in fondo.. trapanata anche questa si dava il via all'assalto..! :mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ammetterai che è molto più facile intortare una ragazza o giovane donna senza grandi esperienze di vita, piuttosto che una persona che il suo percorso l'ha già fatto...
> 
> Questo non fa la differenza ma rende l'uomo in questione più squallido e subdolo.
> 
> Non solo rischia di rovinare la felicità del suo nido familiare, ma anche il futuro di una persona molto più giovane e con più prospettive di lui.



lo ammetto sicuramente ma ribadisco che non è una questione d'età, anzi sono convinta che a 40 anni ci sia più possibilità di uscirne fuori con le ossa frantumate rispetto ai 25... perchè a 25 anni la consapevolezza di poter spezzare le catene ce l'hai, anche se ti innamori pazzamente...


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Sto letteralmente sgocciolando nelle mutande


MA CHE SCHIFOOOOOO.


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non vedo l'età come un problema.
> 
> Il problema è che lui è sposato e non ha niente da offrire.
> 
> ...




non si sta qui per questo motivo, se uno ti cornifica mica vuol dire che sei sprovveduta.


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovresti chiederlo a mio marito!


E te prova a chiederlo alla mia consorte .... per tutti i castori dell'Ontario:ira:


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto resisterai a scrivere una cosa e a controbattere a risposte totalmente OT?


..zzo che avatar


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> ..zzo che avatar



Tzè.. è bello il tuo..!


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tzè.. è bello il tuo..!


Il mio almeno non fuma!!!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Il mio almeno non fuma!!!



Per i calzari alati di Mercurio..! dobbiamo rimediare....! 

Erba o fumo?


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non vedo l'età come un problema.
> 
> Il problema è che lui è sposato e non ha niente da offrire. Che minchiata galattica.
> 
> ...



buongiorno principessa.

Nella vita mai dire mai.


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per i calzari alati di Mercurio..! dobbiamo rimediare....!
> 
> Erba o fumo?


Per le sottane di Morgana .... :canna:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per le sottane di Morgana .... :canna:



auahhhhahahhaaha stardo..! mi pigli in giro..!







































Morgana non mette la sottana..!


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhhhahahhaaha stardo..! mi pigli in giro..!
> 
> 
> Morgana non mette la sottana..!


è una gran p.......na


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non basta questo. Una ragazza giovane potrebbe farsi ugualmente i film per un bacio o una carezza di troppo. E innamorarsi.
> Secondo me c'è una buona dose di egoismo nel cercare le giovani.


Ciao Princi..,questa che ho ora,effettivamente e'troppo giovane ,per me.Ma non sai che soddisfazione,come qualche ora fa',nel rivederla.Non mi sembrava vero,che fosse al solito posto,ad aspettarmi.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è una gran puttana


Davvero? miiiiiiiiiizzeca..!! mariaaaaaaaa mi cade un mito...! 
































Speriamo nel posto giusto.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Princi..,questa che ho ora,effettivamente e'troppo giovane ,per me.Ma non sai che soddisfazione,come qualche ora fa',nel rivederla.Non mi sembrava vero,che fosse al solito posto,ad aspettarmi.



Allora, dicono che la matematica non è un opinione.

Tu scrivi puù o meno una volta al mese.= 1

Una volta al mese ne hai una nuova. sempre uguale 1

Quindi scopi? = X

Ragà scusatemi sono ignorante continuate voi? minchia confusioneee! 

Lothar :rotfl::rotfl: ma scopi solo una volta al mese?


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo, non è la quantità che conta, madonna mia, come sei terra terra.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> buongiorno principessa.
> 
> Nella vita mai dire mai.


Davvero dici che é una minchiata il fatto che un uomo sposato non ha nulla da offrire a una ragazza molto più giovane? 



Cosa ha da offrire a parte il suo uccello consumato, belle chiacchiere e qualche momento di passione?

Io penso che una giovane donna con un minimo di cervello possa ottenere molto di più.

Lascia stare la mia amica,  tu non l'hai vista a pezzi tutte le volte che l'abbiamo vista noi che le vogliamo bene, se si è liberata finalmente è solo cosa buona per lei.

Un po' meno per il babbione, ma non faticherà a trovare altre.

Il mondo è pieno di donne sceme che si accontentano.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Princi..,questa che ho ora,effettivamente e'troppo giovane ,per me.Ma non sai che soddisfazione,come qualche ora fa',nel rivederla.Non mi sembrava vero,che fosse al solito posto,ad aspettarmi.


Spero non si farà male ;-)


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo la mia esperienza di vita questa cosa non è vera per niente
> 
> a diciannove anni conobbi un tipo che ne aveva quasi quaranta
> una corte spietata: ero la verginella, le regina delle sprovvedute
> ...


Buon per te che hai iniziato a usare subito la testa.
Io ho iniziato a 18 anni, dopo un paio di batoste.
L'importante è non perseverare.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non si sta qui per questo motivo, se uno ti cornifica mica vuol dire che sei sprovveduta.


Chi viene qui a cercare risposte e conforto da totali estranei, non è certo una persona così forte e decisa.


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Davvero dici che é una minchiata il fatto che un uomo sposato non ha nulla da offrire a una ragazza molto più giovane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa, ma tra un 30enne scapolo, in cerca di avventure, più o meno serie, ed un uomo sposato, possibilmente 50enne, in cerca d'avventure, più o meno serie, qual'è la differenza?


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi viene qui a cercare risposte e conforto da totali estranei, non è certo una persona così forte e decisa.


La maggior parte va cercando solo conferme per le loro cazzate e s'inkazza pure se nun le riceve...pretendono, ao'..

ma che ne sai...


----------



## free (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah* io in questo forum vedo soprattutto donne ingannate*,giusto Traccia mi pare un simposio sull'ingenuità.
> 
> e se è vero che nel caso della tua amica il lui della situazione ci ha marciato sopra,non puoi nemmeno trascurare il fatto che 10 anni sono tanti per cullarsi in un sogno.
> 
> e la famiglia solida alle spalle avrebbe potuto e dovuto cercare di farla scendere dal pero prima che buttasse questi 10 anni in un vicolo cieco



anche uomini, però
tenuti in ballo per anni da donne sposate, spesso con figli
non vedo tutta questa differenza, a parte solo nei numeri, che in effetti potrebbero essere l'unico motivo per cui l'uomo sposato è giudicato più severamente della donna sposata


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche uomini, però
> tenuti in ballo per anni da donne sposate, spesso con figli
> non vedo tutta questa differenza, a parte solo nei numeri, che in effetti potrebbero essere l'unico motivo per cui l'uomo sposato è giudicato più severamente della donna sposata


se il rapporto supera il 10 a 1, inevitabilmente se ne traggono considerazioni generali.....


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

io però parto da un presupposto. la ragazza giovane, che vuole trovare l'amore della sua vita, di certo, non andrà a parare con un uomo sposato. Mi pare così logico che ......    


se ci sta vuol dire che la cosa gli piace (diciamo così) e non che sia stata ingannata dai modi gentili e via discorrendo. 


prinicpessa, non ti pare?


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Davvero dici che é una minchiata il fatto che un uomo sposato non ha nulla da offrire a una ragazza molto più giovane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusami, sono tutte sceme tranne la tua amica?

Probabilmente si illudono.  si fanno raccontare non la realta' ma quello che vorrebbero. Si convincono di essere importanti per l'altro piu' della moglie e dellafamiglia e non prendono in considerazione di essere un piacevole diversivo.

Non sempre le giovani amanti sono vittime.


Neppure le amanti in generale. Sai a coss vai incontro e che sl 99% finira'.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa, ma tra un 30enne scapolo, in cerca di avventure, più o meno serie, ed un uomo sposato, possibilmente 50enne, in cerca d'avventure, più o meno serie, qual'è la differenza?


Maggior tempo per potersi divertire insieme e il piccolo dettaglio di passare il tempo con una persona libera, giovane, pulita e onesta e non con uno dei tanti infelici e frustrati che alla migliore delle ipotesi vuole solo risollevare il suo ego.


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami, dono tutte sceme tranne la tua amica?


la sua amica è diversa, come la mia banca.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi viene qui a cercare risposte e conforto da totali estranei, non è certo una persona così forte e decisa.


ok,ma tra una persona che può essere in momentanea confusione e che può vivere un periodo di ragionevole fragilità e una persona che cronicamente vive sulle nuvole ci sta tutta una serie di posizioni intermedie.

va preso atto che ci sono tante persone che vedono solo con il cuore.

so che la vita gliene farà una colpa,ma io non mi sento di condannarle.   semmai posso sentirmi in dovere di fornire qualche lezione di cinismo da sopravvivenza


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Maggior tempo per potersi divertire insieme e il piccolo dettaglio di passare il tempo con una persona libera, giovane, pulita e onesta e non con uno dei tanti infelici e frustrati che alla migliore delle ipotesi vuole solo risollevare il suo ego.


vero.    ma forse nel tuo ragionamento sta anche la risposta del perchè invece la 20.30enne cade nella rete del 40-50enne sposato in cerca di avventure


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Maggior tempo per potersi divertire insieme e il piccolo dettaglio di passare il tempo con una persona libera, giovane, *pulita e onesta *e non con uno dei tanti infelici e frustrati che alla migliore delle ipotesi vuole solo risollevare il suo ego.


certi aggettivi mi sembrano fuori luogo, comunque.

quindi il 50enne vuole risolevvare il suo ego il 30enne vuole sollevare un altro tipo di ego.

Non pensi che il problema possano essere le ragazze o donne giovani come tu le definisci che vogliono divertirsi solamente? fra le tante qualcuna, ma anche qualcuno, ci lascia le penne. è un rischio. 

sei rimasta sconvolta dalla storia della tua amica e quindi tutti i maschi sposati o di una certa età sono dei porci.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusami, dono tutte sceme tranne la tua amica?
> 
> Probabilmente si illudono.  si fanno raccontare non la realta' ma quello che vorrebbero. Si convincono di essere importanti per l'altro piu' della moglie e dellafamiglia e non prendono in considerazione di essere un piacevole diversivo.
> 
> ...


è stata scema eccome, ho contestato Lui quando ha scritto che era bello che fosse innamorata del suo sogno. Non è stata una cosa bella dato che ha sofferto.

Per me sbagliano tutti ma ho l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere che il tizio più maturo che le va a cercare è ancora più squallido.

O all'uomo è concesso tutto??


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> è stata scema eccome, ho contestato Lui quando ha scritto che era bello che fosse innamorata del suo sogno. Non è stata una cosa bella dato che ha sofferto.
> 
> Per me sbagliano tutti ma ho l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere che il tizio più maturo che le va a cercare è ancora più squallido.
> 
> O all'uomo è concesso tutto??


non mi pare che qualcuno abbia sostenuto questo.    sul forum da sempre si sostiene che la giovane età non è sempre una scusante,perchè l'amor proprio è un bene prezioso a qualsiasi età.

ma a nessuno è concesso di prendersi gioco dei sentimenti altrui


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> è stata scema eccome, ho contestato Lui quando ha scritto che era bello che fosse innamorata del suo sogno. Non è stata una cosa bella dato che ha sofferto.
> 
> Per me sbagliano tutti ma ho l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere che il tizio più maturo che le va a cercare è ancora più squallido.
> 
> O all'uomo è concesso tutto??


Ma mica tutti tutti vanno in cerca di quelle piu' giovani solo per conquistare trofei sessuali...puo' essere pure un caso che se la sia trovata e che in una certa fase della sua vita, avrebbe condiviso un pezzo di strada insieme anche se fosse stata na' coetanea...


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> O all'uomo è concesso tutto??


no, non è concesso tutto, magari.

però certe cose si fanno in due. Così metti in cattiva luce tutto il genere femminile. C'è chi ha piacere chi no. tu fai parte dei no.


 ma non si sa mai.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certi aggettivi mi sembrano fuori luogo, comunque.
> 
> quindi il 50enne vuole risolevvare il suo ego il 30enne vuole sollevare un altro tipo di ego.
> 
> ...


L'ho sempre pensata così, ben prima di conoscere la mia amica, e infatti non sono mai andata con gente impegnata, nemmeno per storie leggere.

La differenza di età è solo un aggravante, ma come avrai capito, forse, io non giudico male quelli che scopano e basta, giudico male gli egoisti che cercano amanti e storie complicate, più che amiche per scopare, una storia che può essere quella raccontata in questo topic.

Ci scommetto quello che volete che la ragazza in questione sogna, gli è fedele e perde solo tempo.


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> è stata scema eccome, ho contestato Lui quando ha scritto che era bello che fosse innamorata del suo sogno. Non è stata una cosa bella dato che ha sofferto.
> 
> Per me sbagliano tutti ma ho l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere che il tizio più maturo che le va a cercare è ancora più squallido.
> 
> O all'uomo è concesso tutto??


A me sembra si stiano descrivendo le donne come delle oche giulive e gli uomini come dei lupi affamati. Non so che esperienze abbiate ma posso constatare che a tante donne di qualsiasi età oggigiorno piace essere cacciatrici come gli uomini.
L'unica differenza è che le quartantenni-cinquantenni sono molto esplicite e te lo dicono in faccia. Le giovani cercano un po' più di giri di parole. Anche quando si tratta di semplice sesso alle donne piace tanto quanto (se non di più) degli uomini.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, non è concesso tutto, magari.
> 
> però certe cose si fanno in due. Così metti in cattiva luce tutto il genere femminile. C'è chi ha piacere chi no. tu fai parte dei no.
> 
> ...


Il mai lo dico eccome.

Non arriverò ad una stima così bassa della mia persona da fare certe cose.

Nemmeno se un giorno non mi si filerà nessuno.

Preferisco masturbarmi a vita.

Il fatto che sia una cosa che piace non vuol dire che sia buona. Anche drogarsi piace ma dopo se ne pagano le conseguenze.

Penso che chiunque direbbe a una persona a cui vuole bene, impelagata in una storia simile, di lasciar perdere.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> A me sembra si stiano descrivendo le donne come delle oche giulive e gli uomini come dei lupi affamati. Non so che esperienze abbiate ma posso constatare che a tante donne di qualsiasi età oggigiorno piace essere cacciatrici come gli uomini.
> L'unica differenza è che le quartantenni-cinquantenni sono molto esplicite e te lo dicono in faccia. Le giovani cercano un po' più di giri di parole. Anche quando si tratta di semplice sesso alle donne piace tanto quanto (se non di più) degli uomini.


La storia che hai raccontato non aveva l aria di essere una storia di sesso e basta ;-)
Mi viene spontaneo pensare che non c  è alcuna magia e che lui sia un egoista e lei la solita scema.


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Penso che chiunque direbbe a una persona a cui vuole bene, impelagata in una storia simile, di lasciar perdere.


quello che cerco di dirti è che non è solamente colpa di noi uomini come dici tu: i bastardi non siamo noi. Puoi invece dire che, l'uomo, rendendosi conto che la donna s'è presa una sbandata e che inizia a sognare chissà cosa, dovrebbe chiarire la situazione e non approfittarsene. questo si.


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> è stata scema eccome, ho contestato Lui quando ha scritto che era bello che fosse innamorata del suo sogno. Non è stata una cosa bella dato che ha sofferto.
> 
> Per me sbagliano tutti ma ho l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere che il tizio più maturo che le va a cercare è ancora più squallido.
> 
> O all'uomo è concesso tutto??


Parli con una che si e' rotta le ossa con un lungo tradimento subito.
A nessuno e' concesso tutto.
Nel mio caso ad esempio e' stata una 24enne ad invaghirsi di mio marito. Questo lo so per certo. Lui era incredulo per il suo perseverare. Niente lo giustifica sia chiaro. Pero' sono anche convinta che, in quelle circostanze, tempi libero a josa, notte fonda, mesi di allusioni, moglie lontana e con 30 anni in piu', avrebbero resistito in pochi.

Si. Lei si e'illusa. Non sapro' mai se da sola o con il contributo di mio marito.
So che la madre le aveva sequestrato per mesi il cellulare per convincerla s finirla. Ovviamente ho saputo tutto dopo.
Neppure il fatto che lui fosse senza lavoro le ha fatto aprire gli occhi.
Addirittura dopo sei mesi dalla fine della storia gli ha mandato un msg.

Quindi tanto vittime non sono.

Forse e' proprio l'uomo impegnato che le attrae e una competizione impari.

La squallida di mio marito era gelosissima di me cge nemmeno sapevo esistesse.

Anche li mi immaginava molto diversa da come sono e soprattutto immaginava un rapporto finito con mio marito che non lo era.

Ora non mi interessa piu' di tanto la loro sorte. 

Sto benissimo e  prendo il meglio giorni per giorno dalla vita.

Sono sola al mare con una splendida giornata di sole. VIVO!


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> La storia che hai raccontato non aveva l aria di essere una storia di sesso e basta ;-)
> Mi viene spontaneo pensare che non c è alcuna magia e che lui sia un egoista e lei la solita scema.


come fai a giudicare da un racconto? e se invece si amassero? se loro ammettiamo che siano entrambi sposati e che entrambi vivano una situazione affettiva di merda e abbiano trovato la situazione che invece cercavano, cambierebbe qualcosa?


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero.    ma forse nel tuo ragionamento sta anche la risposta del perchè invece la 20.30enne cade nella rete del 40-50enne sposato in cerca di avventure


Sicuramente! ;-)


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quello che cerco di dirti è che non è solamente colpa di noi uomini come dici tu: i bastardi non siamo noi. Puoi invece dire che, l'uomo, rendendosi conto che la donna s'è presa una sbandata e che inizia a sognare chissà cosa, dovrebbe chiarire la situazione e non approfittarsene. questo si.



Se posso un bel verde, ma aggiungo una cosa.

Nel momento in cui l'uomo chiarirebbe, la donna cercherebbe un'altra alternativa per farsi pigliare in giro. Perchè alla fine è tutto un mancia mancia.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quello che cerco di dirti è che non è solamente colpa di noi uomini come dici tu: i bastardi non siamo noi. Puoi invece dire che, l'uomo, rendendosi conto che la donna s'è presa una sbandata e che inizia a sognare chissà cosa, dovrebbe chiarire la situazione e non approfittarsene. questo si.


Io do del bastardo a chi se ne approfitta. Un uomo che mette in chiaro le cose, al massimo è un egoista...

Ma il mio intento non era nemmeno mortificare questi uomini.

Era solo far vedere le macerie che spesso lasciano queste storie, soprattutto nella parte che non ha costruito nulla e ha più da perdere. Non ci vedo la magia e la poesia. Per niente. Anzi, più farfalle ci sono, peggio è.


----------



## Homer (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> A me sembra si stiano descrivendo le donne come delle oche giulive e gli uomini come dei lupi affamati. Non so che esperienze abbiate ma posso constatare che a tante donne di qualsiasi età oggigiorno piace essere cacciatrici come gli uomini.
> *L'unica differenza è che le quartantenni-cinquantenni sono molto esplicite e te lo dicono in faccia. Le giovani cercano un po' più di giri di parole.* Anche quando si tratta di semplice sesso alle donne piace tanto quanto (se non di più) degli uomini.



Quoto!! Esperienza personale


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io do del bastardo a chi se ne approfitta. Un uomo che mette in chiaro le cose, al massimo è un egoista...
> 
> Ma il mio intento non era nemmeno mortificare questi uomini.
> 
> Era solo far vedere le macerie che spesso lasciano queste storie, soprattutto nella parte che non ha costruito nulla e ha più da perdere. Non ci vedo la magia e la poesia. Per niente. Anzi, più farfalle ci sono, peggio è.


Le macerie le lasciano anche nella famiglia del traditore. A volte non bastano gli anni di vita chr restano per rimuoverle. Mancano le forze.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> A me sembra si stiano descrivendo le donne come delle oche giulive e gli uomini come dei lupi affamati. Non so che esperienze abbiate ma posso constatare che a tante donne di qualsiasi età oggigiorno piace essere cacciatrici come gli uomini.
> L'unica differenza è che le quartantenni-cinquantenni sono molto esplicite e te lo dicono in faccia. Le giovani cercano un po' più di giri di parole. Anche quando si tratta di semplice sesso alle donne piace tanto quanto (se non di più) degli uomini.


Caro Fruit,dissertano su cose che manco sanno come funzionino...
stamattina l'ho vista solo per accompagnarla,in un azienda sperduta nella campagna fuori citta'...da sola mai sarebbe arrivata puntuale,figurati un quarto d'ora prima!!!.Non me l'aveva mica chiesto...e sono stato felice,anche se farlo mi e'costato....da buon paesano,non sapevo che razza di ingorghi ci fossero in citta'....qua'c'e'un solo semaforo...
Altro che lupo del casso.....


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io do del bastardo a chi se ne approfitta. Un uomo che mette in chiaro le cose, al *massimo è un egoista...   *vabbè va, ho capito, la colpa è solo nostra e tutta nostra.
> 
> Era solo far vedere le macerie che spesso lasciano queste storie, soprattutto nella parte che non ha costruito nulla e ha più da perdere. *Non ci vedo la magia e la poesia.* Per niente. *Anzi, più farfalle ci sono, peggio è*.


se necessariamente dev'essere bianco e non nero o grigio ............................


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi viene qui a cercare risposte e conforto da totali estranei, non è certo una persona così forte e decisa.



ma mica si viene qui a cercare conforto, che conforto puoi avere? abbracci la tastiera?

risposte casomai, consigli che comunque alcune volte se provengono da chi non ti conosce sono decisamente più imparziali...


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

Viola sei sempre più bona.


scusate l'ot.


sono sposato, sei gelosa?


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Viola sei sempre più bona.
> 
> 
> scusate l'ot.
> ...


a parte il fatto che ogni volta che ti vedo con quell'avatar scoppio a ridere  tu sei sposato. io impegnata 


quanti anni hai?


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come fai a giudicare da un racconto? e se invece si amassero? se loro ammettiamo che siano entrambi sposati e che entrambi vivano una situazione affettiva di merda e abbiano trovato la situazione che invece cercavano, cambierebbe qualcosa?


Tutto può essere, ognuno ci vede quello che vuole.
Ma tanta poesia non la vedo dove ci sono bugie, scarse palle e sotterfugi vari.


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu sei sposato. io impegnata
> 
> 
> quanti anni hai?


Direi una coppia perfetta, avete un sacco di cose in comune!!! :sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Fruit,dissertano su cose che manco sanno come funzionino...
> stamattina l'ho vista solo per accompagnarla,in un azienda sperduta nella campagna fuori citta'...da sola mai sarebbe arrivata puntuale,figurati un quarto d'ora prima!!!.Non me l'aveva mica chiesto...e sono stato felice,anche se farlo mi e'costato....da buon paesano,non sapevo che razza di ingorghi ci fossero in citta'....qua'c'e'un solo semaforo...
> Altro che lupo del casso.....


Hai fatto una cosa carina per lei.

Peggio.

Potrebbe pensare che è più di un' avventura, per te.
Se la scopassi e basta sarebbe meglio, non credi?

Spero che sia abbastanza intelligente da non darti l esclusiva


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tutto può essere, ognuno ci vede quello che vuole.
> Ma tanta poesia non la vedo dove ci sono bugie, scarse palle e sotterfugi vari.


io infatti non mi sono neppure posto il problema se fossero innammorati, se entrambi fossero sposati, o solo uno... se... se... se...

In ogni caso bugie o non bugie, felici o no, mi è parso di vedere nella scena di quell'abbraccio e di quel bacio quello che è la puberale euforia di chi sta tradendo.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se necessariamente dev'essere bianco e non nero o grigio ............................


La colpa è di entrambi ma se sei più grande, dovresti essere più saggio e di conseguenza avrai più responsabilità nel fattaccio.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma mica si viene qui a cercare conforto, che conforto puoi avere? abbracci la tastiera?
> 
> risposte casomai, consigli che comunque alcune volte se provengono da chi non ti conosce sono decisamente più imparziali...


E chi ha bisogno di consigli? Chi, da solo, non sa cosa fare.

Dunque, è debole.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> E chi ha bisogno di consigli? Chi, da solo, non sa cosa fare.
> 
> Dunque, è debole.


scusa, ma tu perche' stai qua che mi sfugge mo'?...


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Parli con una che si e' rotta le ossa con un lungo tradimento subito.
> A nessuno e' concesso tutto.
> Nel mio caso ad esempio e' stata una 24enne ad invaghirsi di mio marito. Questo lo so per certo. Lui era incredulo per il suo perseverare. Niente lo giustifica sia chiaro. Pero' sono anche convinta che, in quelle circostanze, tempi libero a josa, notte fonda, mesi di allusioni, moglie lontana e con 30 anni in piu', avrebbero resistito in pochi.
> 
> ...


Ci vedi del bello in queste storie?


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> La colpa è di entrambi ma se sei più grande, dovresti essere più saggio e di conseguenza avrai più responsabilità nel fattaccio.


Se un uomo e' saggio e respondabile non tradisce. Meno ancora illude ragazzine e giovani donne.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa, ma tu perche' stai qua che mi sfugge mo'?...


Mi ero iscritta come Toy per raccontare la mia storia e ricevere prevedibili insulti allo scopo di litigare un po' per sfogarmi.
.
Ci sono riuscita ;-) 

E posso tornare a essere più dolce, una principessa.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se un uomo e' saggio e respondabile non tradisce. Meno ancora illude ragazzine e giovani donne.


Allora stai dicendo quello che dico io, che non sono tutti bastardi quelli che si mettono in queste storie, ma sicuramente egoisti e poco coraggiosi.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi ero iscritta come Toy per raccontare la mia storia e ricevere prevedibili insulti allo scopo di litigare un po' per sfogarmi.
> .
> Ci sono riuscita ;-)
> 
> E posso tornare a essere più dolce, una principessa.


se vede....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ci vedi del bello in queste storie?


Ho scritto che sono storie belle? Le definirei  SQUALLIDE ma condivise da persone superficiali.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho scritto che sono storie belle? Le definirei  SQUALLIDE ma condivise da persone superficiali.


niente di meno....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> E chi ha bisogno di consigli? Chi, da solo, non sa cosa fare.
> 
> Dunque, è debole.



questo è secondo te... io sono venuta qui per dei consigli e non mi sento ne sono considerata una debole


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io però parto da un presupposto. la ragazza giovane, che vuole trovare l'amore della sua vita, di certo, non andrà a parare con un uomo sposato. Mi pare così logico che ......
> 
> 
> se ci sta vuol dire che la cosa gli piace (diciamo così) e non che sia stata ingannata dai modi gentili e via discorrendo.
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> A me sembra si stiano descrivendo le donne come delle oche giulive e gli uomini come dei lupi affamati. Non so che esperienze abbiate ma posso constatare che a tante donne di qualsiasi età oggigiorno piace essere cacciatrici come gli uomini.
> L'unica differenza è che le quartantenni-cinquantenni sono molto esplicite e te lo dicono in faccia. Le giovani cercano un po' più di giri di parole. Anche quando si tratta di semplice sesso alle donne piace tanto quanto (se non di più) degli uomini.


Quoto 
Per questo da donna mi incazzo
Passare per una massa di cerebrolese incece chr prenderci la respinsabità delle proprie azioni
Mi sembra faccia comodo così


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Viola sei sempre più bona.
> 
> 
> scusate l'ot.
> ...


Lei no. Io si.......di lei


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone


pure io.

Oggi più che mai le donne sono le padrone del loro destino.
Chi si imbarca in una cosa del genere non ha nessuna particolare aspettativa, del buon sesso, dei momenti di divertimento e tenerezza. Amore? no ovviamente, magari affetto, complicità, ma se intanto lei  trova qualcun altro nessuno le vieta di avere una storia parallela. 
Non sto dicendo che sia bello o brutto, ma sto semplicemente fotografando una realtà.
La cosa forse più delicata è che una ventenne dopo aver assaggiato un quarantenne di frodo lo preferisce spesso ad un coetaneo ufficiale e svincolato.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> pure io.
> 
> Oggi più che mai le donne sono le padrone del loro destino.
> Chi si imbarca in una cosa del genere non ha nessuna particolare aspettativa, del buon sesso, dei momenti di divertimento e tenerezza. Amore? no ovviamente, magari affetto, complicità, ma se intanto trovo qualcun altro nessuno mi vieta di avere una storia parallela.
> ...


e ti pare poco, rischiare che una ragazza si bruci la sua giovinezza? 

Per carità, sono sempre stata per la selezione naturale e certe sceme, a pelle, è meglio che non facciano famiglia e figli... 

Però, è da ciechi negare la forte componente egoistica e la scarsa parità di mezzi, armi ed esperienze di vita.


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Allora stai dicendo quello che dico io, che non sono tutti bastardi quelli che si mettono in queste storie, ma sicuramente egoisti e poco coraggiosi.


Sono soprattutto persone superficisli. Che vivono alla giornata. Convinte di farla franca. Che sottovalutano la situazione e che scoprono solo dopo il disastro dei loro comportamenti.


Riguardo agli uomini e' triste dirli ma quando cedono o cercano lo fanno quasi sempre guidati da istinti di soddisfazione sessuale e, da quanto ho scoperto qui, anche alcune donne.

Un tradimento comunque cambia ed apre gli occhi.

Si diventa un po' egoisti. Ci si adegua.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei no. Io si.......di lei


che giro....


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> pure io.
> 
> Oggi più che mai le donne sono le padrone del loro destino.
> Chi si imbarca in una cosa del genere non ha nessuna particolare aspettativa, del buon sesso, dei momenti di divertimento e tenerezza. Amore? no ovviamente, magari affetto, complicità, ma se intanto lei  trova qualcun altro nessuno le vieta di avere una storia parallela.
> ...


ma anche al contrario....kazzius...


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> questo è secondo te... io sono venuta qui per dei consigli e non mi sento ne sono considerata una debole


Per logica, l'estrema decisione e consapevolezza di sé stessi si sposa male con il chiedere consigli, ma se tu ti ritieni forte, buon per te.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che giro....


Buongiorno


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> questo è secondo te... io sono venuta qui per dei consigli e non mi sento ne sono considerata una debole


Non lo sei assolutamente.

Si entra in un momento di sconforto in cui e' molto piu' semplice parlare del tuo dramma, perche' in quel momento lo e', con chi ancora non conosci e puo' capire, poi ci resti anche e meglio ancora quando ti sei risollevata.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buongiorno


zao, brutta...:mrgreen:.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non lo sei assolutamente.
> 
> Si entra in un momento di sconforto in cui e' molto piu' semplice parlare del tuo dramma, perche' in quel momento lo e', con chi ancora non conosci e puo' capire, poi ci resti anche e meglio ancora quando ti sei risollevata.


Costa così tanta fatica ammettere che a volte si ha bisogno degli altri per risolvere i propri problemi?
E se questa non è debolezza, come la chiamate?


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non lo sei assolutamente.
> 
> Si entra in un momento di sconforto in cui e' molto piu' semplice parlare del tuo dramma, perche' in quel momento lo e', con chi ancora non conosci e puo' capire, poi ci resti anche e meglio ancora quando ti sei risollevata.



perfetto :up:


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Costa così tanta fatica ammettere che a volte si ha bisogno degli altri per risolvere i propri problemi?
> E se questa non è debolezza, come la chiamate?


perchè se qualcuno ha bisogno di qualcun'altro è un debole??? tu non hai bisogno di nessuno? o al contrario sei una debole perchè hai bisogno di qualcuno?

che ci fai qui sopra? perchè ci sei entrata?

te lo chiedo con molta tranquillità... vorrei solo capire...
anche perchè mi sembra che tu sia attiva su questo forum, perchè ci sei?


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei no. Io si.......di lei


mi spiace. quand'è così ........ tra noi ....... purtroppo ........ sai com'è ....... 


un bacio.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Costa così tanta fatica ammettere che a volte si ha bisogno degli altri per risolvere i propri problemi?
> E se questa non è debolezza, come la chiamate?


E' una debolezza, inizialmente, lo è.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perchè se qualcuno ha bisogno di qualcun'altro è un debole??? tu non hai bisogno di nessuno? o al contrario sei una debole perchè hai bisogno di qualcuno?
> 
> che ci fai qui sopra? perchè ci sei entrata?
> 
> ...


Secondo me si. 
Più una persona sa stare sola e bene, più è forte, specie quando deve risolvere i suoi problemi.

L'ho scritto prima perché sono entrata, dovevo raccontare la mia storia in modo da ricevere prevedibili insulti, come è stato, e litigare per sfogare la mia rabbia per un tradimento vecchio non ancora superato.

La mia debolezza è stata avere bisogno degli altri per sfogare la mia rabbia.

Per non andare troppo OT, proprio per questa debolezza, che io ritengo comune a molte persone iscritte qui, non bisognerebbe essere così duri con chi è ancora più debole - nel caso specifico, la ragazza che perde tempo dietro al papy sposato


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei no. Io si.......di lei



:abbraccio:


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> e ti pare poco, rischiare che una ragazza si bruci la sua giovinezza?


Ma che bruciare?? se parli con una di queste spesso fanno tutto quello che fanno le coetanee, in più il quarantenne è un giocattolino che le fa sentire più emancipate.




Principessa ha detto:


> Però, è da ciechi negare la forte componente egoistica e la scarsa parità di mezzi, armi ed esperienze di vita.


Magari è proprio l'accrescimento delle loro esperienze di vita che deliberatamente cercano...

Quando avevo vent'anni c'erano dei miei coetanei che erano stati con donne molto più grandi e descrivevano l'esperienza con toni epici!!
Perchè  una ragazza che sta con un uomo maturo è un qualcosa di assimilabile alla circovenzione di incapace
mentre il contrario no?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> zao, brutta...:mrgreen:.


Sempre carino con me


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ma che bruciare?? se parli con una di queste spesso fanno tutto quello che fanno le coetanee, in più il quarantenne è un giocattolino che le fa sentire più emancipate.
> 
> L'uomo maturo le fa girare a proprio piacimento.
> 
> ...



L'accrescimento con un uomo sposato? 

Si di epico infatti devono fare esperienza e crescere per diventare a loro volta epici. Con i coetanei però. E non sposati possibilmente.


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me si.
> Più una persona sa stare sola e bene, più è forte, specie quando deve risolvere i suoi problemi.
> 
> L'ho scritto prima perché sono entrata, dovevo raccontare la mia storia in modo da ricevere prevedibili insulti, come è stato, e litigare per sfogare la mia rabbia per un tradimento vecchio non ancora superato.
> ...




ok allora se è così io sono una debole, perchè qui dentro cerco persone che per me sono importanti e fuori di qui cerco il mio compagno, la mia famiglia i miei amici (anche qui dentro li considero tali pur non avendoli mai visti di persona) e mi piace questa debolezza :smile:


da sola mio malgrado ci sono stata e non è che fossi entusiasta proprio anche se io ho sempre fatto tutto da sola, anche cambiato una ruota :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ok allora se è così io sono una debole, perchè qui dentro cerco persone che per me sono importanti e fuori di qui cerco il mio compagno, la mia famiglia i miei amici (anche qui dentro li considero tali pur non avendoli mai visti di persona) e mi piace questa debolezza :smile:
> 
> 
> da sola mio malgrado ci sono stata e non è che fossi entusiasta proprio anche se io ho sempre fatto tutto da sola, anche cambiato una ruota :unhappy:


Essere deboli nel nostro caso è la ricerca di uno sfogo e la ricerca di un perchè che non esiste, la consapevolezza per tanti di una non accettazione dei perchè che l'altro/a ti da come risposta, allora entri leggi poni domande e nel frattempo col trascorrere del tempo riesci a capire o percepire l'inutilità di quei perchè cercati. Nel frattempo il tempo comincia a cambiarti guarirti ..... 

Scusa, si vede comunque che sei una donna, solo una ruota sai cambiare, e se erano due? :rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Essere deboli nel nostro caso è la ricerca di uno sfogo e la ricerca di un perchè che non esiste, la consapevolezza per tanti di una non accettazione dei perchè che l'altro/a ti da come risposta, allora entri leggi poni domande e nel frattempo col trascorrere del tempo riesci a capire o percepire l'inutilità di quei perchè cercati. Nel frattempo il tempo comincia a cambiarti guarirti .....
> 
> Scusa, si vede comunque che sei una donna, solo una ruota sai cambiare, e se erano due? :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

CAMBIA.AVATAR.O.CON.TE.NON.CI.PARLO.PIU'.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Essere deboli nel nostro caso è la ricerca di uno sfogo e la ricerca di un perchè che non esiste, la consapevolezza per tanti di una non accettazione dei perchè che l'altro/a ti da come risposta, allora entri leggi poni domande e nel frattempo col trascorrere del tempo riesci a capire o percepire l'inutilità di quei perchè cercati. Nel frattempo il tempo comincia a cambiarti guarirti .....
> 
> Scusa, si vede comunque che sei una donna, solo una ruota sai cambiare, e se erano due? :rotfl:



M'hanno dato un verde..! sono sicuro che è per discorso delle donne e delle ruote! :mrgreen::mrgreen: mo me danno un rosso:mrgreen::mrgreen:Femministeeeeee sgherzo..!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> CAMBIA.AVATAR.O.CON.TE.NON.CI.PARLO.PIU'.


Eddaii.. sono così carino...


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'accrescimento con un uomo sposato?
> 
> Si di epico infatti devono fare esperienza e crescere per diventare a loro volta epici. Con i coetanei però. E non sposati possibilmente.


Sposato o non sposato non importa...
magari una giovane sposa è insoddisfatta del marito e cerca il brivido del uomo esperto anche se magari single. I conti li farà semmai col suo eventuale compagno non certo con la moglie di lui.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Essere deboli nel nostro caso è la ricerca di uno sfogo e la ricerca di un perchè che non esiste, la consapevolezza per tanti di una non accettazione dei perchè che l'altro/a ti da come risposta, allora entri leggi poni domande e nel frattempo col trascorrere del tempo riesci a capire o percepire l'inutilità di quei perchè cercati. Nel frattempo il tempo comincia a cambiarti guarirti .....
> 
> Scusa, si vede comunque che sei una donna, solo una ruota sai cambiare, e se erano due? :rotfl:



e se fossero quattro:rotfl:


o se come me avessi un apecar tre:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ma che bruciare?? se parli con una di queste spesso fanno tutto quello che fanno le coetanee, in più il quarantenne è un giocattolino che le fa sentire più emancipate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La ragazza che hai visto ti sembrava lo usasse come un giocattolo?

Dai toni che usato mi sembra la classica squallida storia di due poveracci. Però indaga, magari scopriamo una meravigliosa storia d amore dai mille ostacoli che impedisce a questo grandissimo sentimento di evolvere... :-$ oppure due che giocano a fare gli innamorati tanto per far divertire quelli che passano.

Certo che stare con un uomo più grande ti fa crescere - chi lo sa meglio di me? Quasi sempre avuti uomini più grandi - ma quando è libero e ti porta nella sua vita e tu sei la sua compagna con cui condividere tutto e avere uno scambio

Perché è diverso nel caso del toy boy? Perché le ragazze - non tutte per  fortuna - non sanno scindere  -ala loro vagina dal loro  cuore


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Sposato o non sposato non importa...
> magari una giovane sposa è insoddisfatta del marito e cerca il brivido del uomo esperto anche se magari single. I conti li farà semmai col suo eventuale compagno non certo con la moglie di lui.


Ma guarda potrei anche darti ragione, ma in considerazione del ricordo del dolore di certe situazioni, direi che cambia tantissimo se è sposato oppure no. 

Ehm o ti sei confuso tu nelle ultime due righe oppure ho capito male io, comunque, una donna giovane sposata inesperta che mi cerca esperienze sessuali per crescere mi sa che doveva pensarci prima, e nonostante tutto questo, il non avere esperienza non implica fare le corna a tignitè, ci sono altre strade ben più ragionate e mature dove la scelta di fare esperienza tocca soltanto che la cerca senza fare danni ad altri.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e se fossero quattro:rotfl:
> 
> 
> o se come me avessi un apecar tre:rotfl:


Ma è di una semplicità unica!!!!! accosti la macchina, scendi, ti adagi sul posteriore della macchina sollevi la gonna un po e allunghi la gamba... :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ok allora se è così io sono una debole, perchè qui dentro cerco persone che per me sono importanti e fuori di qui cerco il mio compagno, la mia famiglia i miei amici (anche qui dentro li considero tali pur non avendoli mai visti di persona) e mi piace questa debolezza :smile:
> 
> 
> da sola mio malgrado ci sono stata e non è che fossi entusiasta proprio anche se io ho sempre fatto tutto da sola, anche cambiato una ruota :unhappy:


Pure io sono debole e tanto per fare un esempio, sono molto triste da quando Helios è fuori città per occuparsi della mamma malata. Così triste che non sto facendo più la scema con nessuno, nemmeno in chat.


----------



## fruitbasket (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> La ragazza che hai visto ti sembrava lo usasse come un giocattolo?
> 
> Dai toni che usato mi sembra la classica squallida storia di due poveracci. *Però indaga, magari scopriamo una meravigliosa storia d amore dai mille ostacoli che impedisce a questo grandissimo sentimento di evolvere... :-$ *oppure due che giocano a fare gli innamorati tanto per far divertire quelli che passano.
> 
> ...


La prossima volta che li vedo chiederò senz'altro!!!! 

non lo so, ma secondo me le donne sono meno sprovvedute di quello che dici e gli uomini spesso sono degli emeriti coglioni.


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma guarda potrei anche darti ragione, ma in considerazione del ricordo del dolore di certe situazioni, direi che cambia tantissimo se è sposato oppure no.
> 
> Ehm o ti sei confuso tu nelle ultime due righe oppure ho capito male io, comunque, una donna giovane sposata inesperta che mi cerca esperienze sessuali per crescere mi sa che doveva pensarci prima, e nonostante tutto questo, il non avere esperienza non implica fare le corna a tignitè, ci sono altre strade ben più ragionate e mature dove la scelta di fare esperienza tocca soltanto che la cerca senza fare danni ad altri.


Mi trovo d'accordo. Ci sono tanti modi diversi, forse un po' più complicati che dar retta al proprio istinto. E' sempre il solito discorso di prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma è di una semplicità unica!!!!! accosti la macchina, scendi, ti adagi sul posteriore della macchina sollevi la gonna un po e allunghi la gamba... :mrgreen::rotfl:


e che fai ...
la pipi sulla ruota:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma è di una semplicità unica!!!!! accosti la macchina, scendi, ti adagi sul posteriore della macchina sollevi la gonna un po e allunghi la gamba... :mrgreen::rotfl:



Uhm... ora si che comincio a innervosirmi..! perchè se è un uomo a scendere dalla macchina, che si poggia sul posteriore e che alza i pantaloni allungando la gamba.... le machine che passano daranno tanto di quel gas che le gomme faranno tanto di quel fumo che ........ discriminazioneeeeee..! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi trovo d'accordo. Ci sono tanti modi diversi, forse un po' più complicati che dar retta al proprio istinto. E' sempre il solito discorso di prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni...



Esatto.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Sposato o non sposato non importa...
> magari una giovane sposa è insoddisfatta del marito e cerca il brivido del uomo esperto anche se magari single. I conti li farà semmai col suo eventuale compagno non certo con la moglie di lui.


Certo che importa :-$ ma che discorsi sono?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> *La prossima volta che li vedo chiederò senz'altro!!!*!
> 
> non lo so, ma secondo me le donne sono meno sprovvedute di quello che dici e gli uomini spesso sono degli emeriti coglioni.



Ecco fai cosi
almeno dopo sai se sognare o no:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

voglio anch'io l'ape car!!!


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e che fai ...
> la pipi sulla ruota:rotfl:


ma non era oscuro?  ah già, lui la faceva sulla maniglia.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> voglio anch'io l'ape car!!!


e a che te serve?....

nun sei mica l'ape maia.....


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma non era oscuro?  ah già, lui la faceva sulla maniglia.




A oscuro gli si bucano le maniglie
Curioso


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> voglio anch'io l'ape car!!!



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: Anch'iooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2013)

E non si direbbe 
ma con l'ape CAR 
si carica da paura:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (1 Ottobre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Torno a casa dal lavoro, abito in una via isolata.
> E trovare nove volte su dieci vicino al cancello una coppia spesso diversa.
> Talora c'è solo uno dei due ad aspettare l'altro. Il più delle volte salgono su una sola auto e via verso l'appartamento delle vacanze, il motel, piuttosto che una passeggiata in spiaggia.
> Oggi: lui sulla cinquantina, lei una ventina di anni in meno.
> ...


Ma se per sentirsi ancora vivi bisogna arrivare a tradire mi chiedo chi cavolo te lo fa fare di stare con il compagno ufficiale. 
Non ti senti più vivo? Separati. E la vita riprende alla grande, senza bisogno di ingannare nessuno.


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se per sentirsi ancora vivi bisogna arrivare a tradire mi chiedo chi cavolo te lo fa fare di stare con il compagno ufficiale.
> Non ti senti più vivo? Separati. E la vita riprende alla grande, senza bisogno di ingannare nessuno.


Secondo me è la fifa blu di perdere tutto, che fa sentire vivi molti.
Senza partner da tradire non farebbe lo stesso effetto.
Inutile dire che sono persone che hanno un senso del vivere ai limiti dell'horror vacui, anzi, probabilmente oltre.


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me è la fifa blu di perdere tutto, che fa sentire vivi molti.
> Senza partner da tradire non farebbe lo stesso effetto.
> Inutile dire che sono persone che hanno un senso del vivere ai limiti dell'horror vacui, anzi, probabilmente oltre.


Anche chi cerca una persona impegnata gode proprio nel sentirsi (falsamente spesso) scelta-imposta  rispetto all'altra.

E' il contesto fugace che li illude.


O ne sei consapevole. Non cerchi altro. Non ricatti nessuno. Pensi solo a stare bene. Questo lo puoi fare se ti senti sicura.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ok allora se è così io sono una debole, perchè qui dentro cerco persone che per me sono importanti e fuori di qui cerco il mio compagno, la mia famiglia i miei amici (anche qui dentro li considero tali pur non avendoli mai visti di persona) e mi piace questa debolezza :smile:
> 
> 
> da sola mio malgrado ci sono stata e non è che fossi entusiasta proprio anche se io ho sempre fatto tutto da sola, anche cambiato una ruota :unhappy:



Ciao viola di mare,

non trovo che sia una debolezza, anzi. 
è una cosa molto giusta, secondo me. 
cioè, tu comunichi e ti scambi qui. 
e riesci a vedere oltre la parola scritta e lo schermo. 

personalmente, sono contenta di aver osato
questo passo ... ho conosciuto persone molto 
particolari e belle così ... dietro tutto ciò, c'è il reale.

un abbraccio ...

sienne


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2013)

io credo che sapersi esporre non sia per niente una debolezza, anzi...

esporsi significa avere il coraggio di guardarsi con gli occhi degli altri...non è cosa da poco...


..e con questa storia delle ragazze vittime...se proprio vittime di se stesse, delle proprie illusioni, del proprio desiderio di confermarsi...mah...cosa c'è di difficile nel capire che un uomo sposato è sposato?

Non penso sia una questione di colpa...ma questione di assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. 

Lui ha giocato coi miei sentimenti? Bene, stronzo (e insicuro di se stesso anche:unhappy:...)...ma il giocattolino gliel'ho dato io. E quindi decido io quando è il momento di toglierlo e non darglielo più. 

Penso sia questo pensiero l'unico che può spingere a desiderare di toglierglielo senza auto-distruggersi e strascinare all'infinito storie che non hanno più senso di esistere. (e non quello di sentirsi vittime...perchè se è così che ti senti, il prossimo ti vittimizza ancor di più).

Che poi, un uomo "più grande", e quindi con "più esperienza", di sicuro qualcosa da scambiare ce l'ha, e non solo in termini sessuali...tutto sta a scambiare e vedere quando non c'è più scambio. 

E quando non c'è più scambio la relazione non esiste. Ma questo vale in qualunque relazione in fondo. 

come donna, proprio non mi piace che le donne vengano definite vittime. (anche perchè il rovescio della medaglia è colpevoli).

E' un pensiero che toglie forza ed energia, ed è proprio il primo pensiero/convinzione su cui è necessario lavorare in caso di violenze. 
Sradicare l'idea di se stessa come vittima, radicando invece il pensiero di sè come Persona in grado di guidare la propria vita con potere di decisione e azione (non re-azione) sempre, avendo anche il coraggio di chiedere aiuto e accettarlo, quando necessario.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> io credo che sapersi esporre non sia per niente una debolezza, anzi...
> 
> esporsi significa avere il coraggio di guardarsi con gli occhi degli altri...non è cosa da poco...
> 
> ...



Ciao

mi rivolgo solo al passaggio della violenza.

mmmhhh, secondo me, la fai un po' facile. 
credo, invece, se arrivi a dirti, sono vittima di violenza,
hai fatto un enorme passo e hai riconosciuto il rapporto 
distorto che stai vivendo. il problema sta proprio lì,
che molte vittime, non si vedono vittime, perché credono
che la colpa è la loro, se lui si comporta così ... 
lo giustificano, lo spiegano e lo scusano ... 

sienne


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi rivolgo solo al passaggio della violenza.
> 
> ...


è vero, la faccio facile..

è complesso spiegare, essere vittime significa in fondo caricarsi di colpe che non appartengono, no? (dicendosi, me la sono cercata, ho fatto questo e quest'altro, avrei dovuto essere più attenta..e da vittima diventare colpevole)

un discorso è assumere di essere vittima di violenza, o di esserne stata vittima..

altro è riconoscere di essere vittima, affrontando il dolore di dirselo con chiarezza e tutto quel che ne consegue, e andare oltre..iniziando a pensarsi come Persona, che in quanto tale ha un potere, non sull'altro, ma su se stessa.

E quando sei vittima di violenza, una delle cose più importanti che rischi di perdere è il tuo essere Persona

..non so se son riuscita a spiegare...


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> è vero, la faccio facile..
> 
> è complesso spiegare, essere vittime significa in fondo caricarsi di colpe che non appartengono, no? (dicendosi, me la sono cercata, ho fatto questo e quest'altro, avrei dovuto essere più attenta..e da vittima diventare colpevole)
> 
> ...



Ciao

non lo so, se hai spiegato cosa intendi ... :smile:

credo, che bisogna fare una distinzione: 
un conto è essere vittime, un'altro è l'atteggiamento da vittime. 

la vittima, è chi subisce, è chi viene lesionato fisicamente o psicologicamente. 
e se riesci a riconoscere e a dire, qui vi è qualcosa di molto storto, di molto malato
e io sono vittima di questo ... ti stai riappropriando della tua persona. 
poi certo, poi essere vittima di un incidente, di una malattia ecc. ma questo è un altro discorso. 

L'atteggiamento da vittima, è come essere "Calimero". E qui, le colpe, la vittima le attribuisce agli altri,
non a se stesso. Cerca compassione e non vuole assumersi le proprie responsabilità. 

E c'è anche chi fa la vittima, per "ricattare" ... i peggiori, secondo me, sono quasi dei tiranni. 

vediamo, se ci capiamo ... 

sienne


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo so, se hai spiegato cosa intendi ... :smile:
> 
> ...


vediamo se ci capiamo, sì

quando all'essere vittima (di violenze intendo, più o meno gravi) si sovrappone l'atteggiamento mentale, il considerarsi tale...come se quella tal situazione fosse predestinata, fatale, che non può/poteva non accadere. Nella testa non c'è via d'uscita, rivalsa.

e allora l'altro diventa carnefice. e null'altro. e ha estremo potere su di te.

a seconda della percezione e dell'intensità della violenza subita scattano tanti e diversi meccanismi, no?

dal giustificarlo/a diventando colpevole delle azioni dell'altro (nella propria testa intendo) e inibendosi qualunque azione, al diventare "Calimero", quando è il momento di agire, di decidere in un senso o nell'altro, cercando negli altri e nelle loro rassicurazioni il conforto affettivo, ma inibendosi di nuovo possibilità di azione concreta personale...

e in mezzo i millemila altri atteggiamenti e costruzioni che trattengono in una situazione.

ma è l'atteggiamento mentale, l'immagine che si ha di se stessi che toglie energia all'azione.

fin quando sono vittima nella mia testa, sono colpevole, sono Calimero, sono...chi non può fare nulla.
Saranno le condizioni, saranno le persone che mi stanno intorno, sarà che nessuno mi capisce..ma permango in quella situazione.

smetto di essere vittima, solo quando nella mia testa l'immagine che ho di me diventa quella di una Persona che può fare scelte e quelle scelte comincio a sentirle mie...prima di farle...le faccio nella testa prima di portarle fuori.

(ovviamente semplificando e generalizzando il tutto..ognuno ha i suoi vissuti che guidano le personali re-azioni, azioni)


sul fare la vittima, d' accordissimo!. Ma appunto, è fare, quindi è un processo intenzionale in cui mi maschero per raggiungere gli scopi dati.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> vediamo se ci capiamo, sì
> 
> quando all'essere vittima (di violenze intendo, più o meno gravi) si sovrappone l'atteggiamento mentale, il considerarsi tale...come se quella tal situazione fosse predestinata, fatale, che non può/poteva non accadere. Nella testa non c'è via d'uscita, rivalsa.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

si, ci stiamo capendo ... :smile:

è sicuramente un atteggiamento mentale. 

e se parliamo di violenza, lì, purtroppo la "vittima", spesso tanti contatti sociali non ha. 
proprio perché, la situazione assorbe talmente tante energie e anche perché non viene 
capita (per quei pochi, che sono rimasti ...), perché non riconosce ecc. 

uscirne, è difficilissimo. già si è esausti e le risorse, spesso, sono limitate. 
si ha a che fare con la paura, con tante insicurezze, che quel rapporto malato,
ha rafforzato nella persona (se ti senti colpevole ... significa anche, che pensi di 
meritartelo e che sei sbagliata ... orribile, come pensiero, destabilizza completamente). 

è vero, il riconoscere ... può arrivare a scatenare di tutto e di più. 
ma spesso, queste persone hanno bisogno d'aiuto ... perché se c'è violenza,
c'è una componente tremendamente che paralizza: non è prevedibile cosa accade. 
questo, anche se sai che dovresti agire. 

e si, proprio quando riconosci di esser vittima, ti riappropri della tua persona
e perdi anche lo status da vittima ... perché realizzi, come dici giustamente tu,
nella vita si può scegliere ... 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

aggiungo un piccolo tassello alla mia storia di tradita per dire che non tutte le amanti sono vittime di qualcun'altro e che ci sono donne che li scelgono apposta quelli impegnati...

la fidanzata di mio marito, il mio matrimonio è il secondo che manda all'aria, quando è successo lei aveva 28 anni, il primo invece 3 anni prima... anche lui sposato e con un bimbo piccolo, perchè pare secondo studi di supermega university americane che proprio nel periodo che va dalla nasciata di un figlio fino ai tre anni circa del bambino, questi uomini si sentano particolarmente trascurati tanto da cercare un altra per vedersi di nuovo amati e desiderati e che esistono donne che pur di non avere impegni cercano proprio questo, non a caso quando io ho lasciato il mio ex marito anche lei lo ha lasciato, non c'era più gusto, dopo però ha vinto l'ammmmmoreeeee!!!

questo per dire che insomma mica sono tutte vittime.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> questo per dire che insomma mica sono tutte vittime.


Ciao viola di mare,

ma certo che no! 
l'amante del mio compagno, voleva prendere il mio posto ... 
già sognava e immaginava di tutto e di più ... 

no, no, no ... ma c'è di tutto ... anche qui.

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> aggiungo un piccolo tassello alla mia storia di tradita per dire che non tutte le amanti sono vittime di qualcun'altro e che ci sono donne che li scelgono apposta quelli impegnati...
> 
> la fidanzata di mio marito, il mio matrimonio è il secondo che manda all'aria, quando è successo lei aveva 28 anni, il primo invece 3 anni prima... anche lui sposato e con un bimbo piccolo, perchè pare secondo studi di supermega university americane che proprio nel periodo che va dalla nasciata di un figlio fino ai tre anni circa del bambino, questi uomini si sentano particolarmente trascurati tanto da cercare un altra per vedersi di nuovo amati e desiderati e che esistono donne che pur di non avere impegni cercano proprio questo, non a caso quando io ho lasciato il mio ex marito anche lei lo ha lasciato, non c'era più gusto, dopo però ha vinto l'ammmmmoreeeee!!!
> 
> questo per dire che insomma mica sono tutte vittime.


Viola, scusami ma lei non ha mandato all'aria nessun matrimonio. 
Tuo marito e l'altro l'hanno fatto.
Nessuna amante è vittima, qualcuna ama recitare la parte.


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> aggiungo un piccolo tassello alla mia storia di tradita per dire che non tutte le amanti sono vittime di qualcun'altro e che ci sono donne che li scelgono apposta quelli impegnati...
> 
> la fidanzata di mio marito, il mio matrimonio è il secondo che manda all'aria, quando è successo lei aveva 28 anni, il primo invece 3 anni prima... anche lui sposato e con un bimbo piccolo, perchè pare secondo *studi di supermega university americane che proprio nel periodo che va dalla nasciata di un figlio fino ai tre anni circa del bambino, questi uomini si sentano particolarmente trascurati tanto da cercare un altra per vedersi di nuovo amati e desiderati* e che esistono donne che pur di non avere impegni cercano proprio questo, non a caso quando io ho lasciato il mio ex marito anche lei lo ha lasciato, non c'era più gusto, dopo però ha vinto l'ammmmmoreeeee!!!
> 
> questo per dire che insomma mica sono tutte vittime.


Il bello (se si può definire così) è che tanto per non generalizzare pure donne (per quanto possa essere complicato), nello stesso periodo si sentano particolarmente trascurate e possano cercare altrove .... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Viola, scusami ma lei non ha mandato all'aria nessun matrimonio.
> Tuo marito e l'altro l'hanno fatto.
> Nessuna amante è vittima, qualcuna ama recitare la parte.



hai ragione sono stati loro, ma posso assicurarti che lei cerca uomini impegnati, proprio perchè è lei che non vuole avere impegni, non so forse non riesco a spiegarmi, ma ci sono donne che provano interesse solo per quegli uomini che hanno la fede al dito, come ci sono uomini (ed a me è capitato) che cercano donne impegnate per divertirsi e basta prendendo il bello (e lussurioso) di una relazione e lasciando che gli oneri se li dividano coi compagni ufficiali.



wolf ha detto:


> Il bello (se si può definire così) è che tanto per non generalizzare pure donne (per quanto possa essere complicato), nello stesso periodo si sentano particolarmente trascurate e possano cercare altrove .... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



si hai ragione, ci sentiamo sformate, gonfie non attraenti fisicamente e poi stanche, preoccupate, chiocce sui nostri cuccioli, quindi basta che uno ci faccia sentire carine... ma non tutte apriamo le gambine, non tutte cercano altrove, io non l'ho fatto per esempio, non mi è proprio passato per l'anticamera del cervello...

purtroppo è un mondo difficile pieno di stronzi e stronze :unhappy:


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> purtroppo è un mondo difficile pieno di stronzi e stronze :unhappy:


per questo c'è tanta punza nell'aria.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Lui ha detto:


> per questo c'è tanta punza nell'aria.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione sono stati loro, ma posso assicurarti che lei cerca uomini impegnati, proprio perchè è lei che non vuole avere impegni, non so forse non riesco a spiegarmi, ma ci sono donne che provano interesse solo per quegli uomini che hanno la fede al dito, come ci sono uomini (ed a me è capitato) che cercano donne impegnate per divertirsi e basta prendendo il bello (e lussurioso) di una relazione e lasciando che gli oneri se li dividano coi compagni ufficiali.


Ma certo che esistono e capisco che dall'altra parte ti facciano incazzare
Pur non condividendo qyesto atteggiamento sono donne libere che non devono rendere conto a nessuno a differenza dell'uomo impegnato con cui vanno


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Viola, scusami ma lei non ha mandato all'aria nessun matrimonio.
> Tuo marito e l'altro l'hanno fatto.
> Nessuna amante è vittima, qualcuna ama recitare la parte.


ha dato una bella mano a farlo e comunque mettersi con una persona impegnata è una scelta consapevole (per me colpevole)


----------



## lothar57 (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao viola di mare,
> 
> ma certo che no!
> l'amante del mio compagno, voleva prendere il mio posto ...
> ...


Buongiorno Sienne.Che orride aspettative,passare da amante a moglie...squallido e molto invornito.
Il bello del tradimento e'la segretezza,se la elimini...


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che esistono e capisco che dall'altra parte ti facciano incazzare
> Pur non condividendo qyesto atteggiamento sono donne libere che non devono rendere conto a nessuno a differenza dell'uomo impegnato con cui vanno


Se vai con un uomo o una donna sposata non tradisci, ma diciamo che sfrutti un'occasione senza farti troppi scrupoli. Eticamente forse non hai colpe, ma dimostri di avere una scorza resistente, visto che non fai la fatica di metterti nei panni della moglie o del marito tradito.
Non tutti ce l'hanno questa scorza. C'è chi si pone il problema e sa che si sentirebbe a disagio e quindi evita a priori o torna sui suoi passi.


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sienne.Che orride aspettative,passare da amante a moglie...squallido e molto invornito.
> Il bello del tradimento e'la segretezza,se la elimini...


Pensa che per me è stato il contrario. Tolta la segretezza mi sono liberata di un peso e mi sono goduta l'esperienza fino in fondo


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che esistono e capisco che dall'altra parte ti facciano incazzare
> Pur non condividendo qyesto atteggiamento sono donne libere che non devono rendere conto a nessuno a differenza dell'uomo impegnato con cui vanno


in teoria bisognerebbe rendere conto a se stessi , personalmente lo scrupolo dell'uomo impegnato me lo sono sempre fatto


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sienne.Che orride aspettative,passare da amante a moglie...squallido e molto invornito.
> Il bello del tradimento e'la segretezza,se la elimini...



Ciao lothar,

mmmhhh, si, direi un gioco pesante e brutto. 

ma basta, non sentirsi minati ... 
e non come moglie ... ma proprio come donna e madre. 

si, si ... la segretezza ... godila!

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in teoria bisognerebbe rendere conto a se stessi , personalmente lo scrupolo dell'uomo impegnato me lo sono sempre fatto




quoto!!!

io me lo sono fatto sempre e comunque, anche quando era giovane e libera e bella (ma quello lo sono ancora )


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

puoi dirlo forte.


viola di mare ha detto:


> quoto!!!
> 
> io me lo sono fatto sempre e comunque, anche quando era giovane e libera e bella (*ma quello lo sono ancora* )


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Se vai con un uomo o una donna sposata non tradisci, ma diciamo che sfrutti un'occasione senza farti troppi scrupoli. Eticamente forse non hai colpe, ma dimostri di avere una scorza resistente, visto che non fai la fatica di metterti nei panni della moglie o del marito tradito.
> Non tutti ce l'hanno questa scorza. C'è chi si pone il problema e sa che si sentirebbe a disagio e quindi evita a priori o torna sui suoi passi.


Sono d'accordissimo.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in teoria bisognerebbe rendere conto a se stessi , personalmente lo scrupolo dell'uomo impegnato me lo sono sempre fatto


cara Mini...ovvio no??il traditore non ha nessuno scrupolo...


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quoto!!!
> 
> io me lo sono fatto sempre e comunque


perchè non avrebbe potuto avere un seguito o perchè non avresti voluto essere un'eventuale causa di sfascio coniugale?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in teoria bisognerebbe rendere conto a se stessi , personalmente lo scrupolo dell'uomo impegnato me lo sono sempre fatto


E posso essere d'accordo. Ma dato che non siamo tutti santi se decido che per me non é un problema andare con uno sposato é l'uomo sposato che dovrebbe dirmi di no
Se non lo fa, avrà le sue motivazioni ed é lui a dover rendere conto alla moglie. Io non sfascio nulla perchè non ho nulla da sfasciare. Lui sfascia
Sembra sempre che sti poveri uomini subiscano violenza da donne single arrapate. E dai....


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembra sempre che sti poveri uomini subiscano violenza da donne single arrapate. E dai....


grazie.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè non avrebbe potuto avere un seguito o perchè non avresti voluto essere un'eventuale causa di sfascio coniugale?



perchè ho sempre avuto rispetto per gli altri, non avrei mai potuto essere causa di dolore di un'altra donna, quando lo hanno fatto a me sono stata troppo male.

poi per altre ragioni più semplicistiche ma per me importanti tipo perchè non mi piacciono nemmeno le multiproprietà e perchè anche essere trattata da diversivo non mi si addice molto... sarò un'egocentrica ma ci voglio essere io e solo io al centro dell'attenzione.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E posso essere d'accordo. Ma dato che *non siamo tutti santi *se decido che per me non é un problema andare con uno sposato é l'uomo sposato che dovrebbe dirmi di no
> Se non lo fa, avrà le sue motivazioni ed é lui a dover rendere conto alla moglie. Io non sfascio nulla perchè non ho nulla da sfasciare. Lui sfascia
> Sembra sempre che sti poveri uomini subiscano violenza da donne single arrapate. E dai....


non è questione di essere sante, dai.ovviamente concordo sul fatto che un uomo sia liberissimo di rifiutare ma nello sfasciare una famiglia c'è sicuramente una correità palese di chi ha il pelo sullo stomaco per non farsene scrupolo.
poi esiste caso e caso, per carità


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha dato una bella mano a farlo e comunque *mettersi con una persona impegnata *è una scelta consapevole (per me colpevole)


Credo che il nodo sia questo.


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione di essere sante, dai.ovviamente concordo sul fatto che un uomo sia liberissimo di rifiutare ma nello sfasciare una famiglia c'è sicuramente una correità palese di chi ha il pelo sullo stomaco per non farsene scrupolo.
> poi esiste caso e caso, per carità


Bisogna anche dire che non sempre la coppia di amanti ha la totale responsabilità dello sfascio di una famiglia. 
A parte i casi di traditori incalliti a prescindere, spesso il tradimento si colloca in un contesto di forte problematicità nella coppia. Individuare le vere responsabilità dello sfascio di una famiglia è un po' difficile, soprattutto per chi sta fuori.
Certo il tradimento, con relative responsabilità e corresponsabilitá, è la classica goccia, in diversi casi.


----------



## devastata (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perchè ho sempre avuto rispetto per gli altri, non avrei mai potuto essere causa di dolore di un'altra donna, quando lo hanno fatto a me sono stata troppo male.
> 
> poi per altre ragioni più semplicistiche ma per me importanti tipo perchè non mi piacciono nemmeno le multiproprietà e perchè anche essere trattata da diversivo non mi si addice molto... sarò un'egocentrica ma ci voglio essere io e solo io al centro dell'attenzione.


Il problema e' che s volte scopri tardissimo di esserti illusa di essere stata al centro della sua attenzioni e cambi modo di vedere la vita.

Se qualcuno in quel momento ti cerca capisci che si, sono in molti a vivere su doppi binari, l'importante e' sapere che ruolo devi tenere e ne deve valere la pena.

Per me' la vale. Mai mi sognerei di prevaricare ruoli.


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Bisogna anche dire che non sempre la coppia di amanti ha la totale responsabilità dello sfascio di una famiglia.
> A parte i casi di traditori incalliti a prescindere, spesso il tradimento si colloca in un contesto di forte problematicità nella coppia. Individuare le vere responsabilità dello sfascio di una famiglia è un po' difficile, soprattutto per chi sta fuori.
> Certo il tradimento, con relative responsabilità e corresponsabilitá, è la classica goccia, in diversi casi.


ci mancherebbe altro, ogni caso andrebbe valutato a sè .


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Bisogna anche dire che non sempre la coppia di amanti ha la totale responsabilità dello sfascio di una famiglia.
> A parte i casi di traditori incalliti a prescindere, spesso il tradimento si colloca in un contesto di forte problematicità nella coppia. Individuare le vere responsabilità dello sfascio di una famiglia è un po' difficile, soprattutto per chi sta fuori.
> Certo il tradimento, con relative responsabilità e corresponsabilitá, è la classica goccia, in diversi casi.



si però è anche vero che seppure c'è una profonda crisi nella coppia non appena ci mette il piede qualcun'altro tutte le altre ragioni svaniscono... e questo almeno nel mio caso è successo, proprio perchè non è che per risolvere i nostri problemi lo vai ad infilare in qualcun'altra

non mi sembra una soluzione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo.


Io no. Smentisco per quel che riguarda il mio caso
Perché con certe affermazioni si tende a categorizzare come stronze persone che non lo sono.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il problema e' che s volte scopri tardissimo di esserti illusa di essere stata al centro della sua attenzioni e cambi modo di vedere la vita.
> 
> Se qualcuno in quel momento ti cerca capisci che si, sono in molti a vivere su doppi binari, l'importante e' sapere che ruolo devi tenere e ne deve valere la pena.
> 
> Per me' la vale. Mai mi sognerei di prevaricare ruoli.


anche questo è vero e molto triste... per me lo è stato...


----------



## Principessa (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione sono stati loro, ma posso assicurarti che lei cerca uomini impegnati, proprio perchè è lei che non vuole avere impegni, non so forse non riesco a spiegarmi, ma ci sono donne che provano interesse solo per quegli uomini che hanno la fede al dito, come ci sono uomini (ed a me è capitato) che cercano donne impegnate per divertirsi e basta prendendo il bello (e lussurioso) di una relazione e lasciando che gli oneri se li dividano coi compagni ufficiali.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La stronza con cui mi ha tradito Helios, stronzo pure lui, si era già fatta ingravidare da un uomo sposato. Purtroppo ha abortito spontaneamente.
Lui cmq aveva già scelto la moglie.
Poi quando lei si è messa con Helios l'ha ricercata.
E con Helios ha riprodotto lo stesso schema.
Solo che lui era ancora legato a me, nonostante io stessi con F, e non ha voluto rischiare di metterla incinta.
L'ha lasciata, come sapete, dopo molto  io pure ho lasciato F e ci siamo rimessi insieme, senza fare proclami in quanto ancora non andavano bene le cose, troppo rancore da parte mia. Lei gli è andata dietro discretamente. Senza successo. Poi si è trovata un altro ma Helios non l'ha calcolata in quel senso.
Quando ha saputo che si era rimesso con me, l'ha bloccato e ha scritto cattiverie su facebook :-D


----------



## devastata (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si però è anche vero che seppure c'è una profonda crisi nella coppia non appena ci mette il piede qualcun'altro tutte le altre ragioni svaniscono... e questo almeno nel mio caso è successo, proprio perchè non è che per risolvere i nostri problemi lo vai ad infilare in qualcun'altra
> 
> non mi sembra una soluzione


Certo ma quando e' stato il tuo compagno di una vita ad averlo fatto. Quindi nel mio caso non c'e niente da salvare. Certo che inizialmente per come ero altroche se ci ho pensato ad intrufolarmi nella vita di un altro ma tra continuare a soffrire o rinascrre ho preferito modificare il mio modo di pensare. Sono felice e so dove collocarmi. Sta solo a lui non sbandare. Io da tradire non ho nessuno.


----------



## Principessa (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ci sono donne che non hanno alcuno scrupolo. Questa ha quasi 41 anni, non è una ragazzina, è separata e ha pure due figli... 
Se fosse stata una ventenne ingenua, probabilmente mi sarei arrabbiata solo con lui...


----------



## Principessa (2 Ottobre 2013)

In tutti i casi, queste situazioni sono squallide. Mentre posso dire -mai- al ruolo di amante, non so se sarò sempre fedele, anche se da quando convivo, non riesco proprio a tradire, non so perché ma è cambiato tutto, non è la stessa cosa come quando eravamo fidanzati. E probabilmente racconterò l'ultima mia avventura con tanta premura e romanticismo.
Ma questo non cambia che dentro di me so bene che è squallido e fa schifo.
L'ideale è sempre avere rapporti puliti e onesti, alla luce del sole.


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si però è anche vero che seppure c'è una profonda crisi nella coppia non appena ci mette il piede qualcun'altro tutte le altre ragioni svaniscono... e questo almeno nel mio caso è successo, proprio perchè non è che per risolvere i nostri problemi lo vai ad infilare in qualcun'altra
> 
> non mi sembra una soluzione


Hai ragione.

Ma se ad una crisi si reagisce andando con altri, per quanto mi riguarda a monte c'è già una scelta, c'è già un distacco. Di cui il tradimento è il sintomo evidente.

Poi chiaro che il tradito vede solo quello.

Io quando ho scoperto tutto mi sono resa conto di quanto mio marito fosse stato lontano da me...me ne sono resa conto col tradimento, ma se fossi stata attenta avrei notato che lui era altrove già da tempo.


----------



## devastata (2 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che non hanno alcuno scrupolo. Questa ha quasi 41 anni, non è una ragazzina, è separata e ha pure due figli...
> Se fosse stata una ventenne ingenua, probabilmente mi sarei arrabbiata solo con lui...


Io alle ventenni ingenue credi 'poco poco'.


----------



## Principessa (2 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io alle ventenni ingenue credi 'poco poco'.


Infatti non ho detto - se fosse stata una ventenne - e basta.
Ho specificato, se fosse stata una ventenne ingenua. 
;-)
Mi sarebbe crollato un mondo, in quel caso non me lo sarei ripreso, pur sbagliando anche io, perché mi sono vendicata parecchio.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Ma se ad una crisi si reagisce andando con altri, per quanto mi riguarda a monte c'è già una scelta, c'è già un distacco. Di cui il tradimento è il sintomo evidente.
> 
> ...


ti ho quotato 

la differenza l'ha fatta proprio questo: io non ero lontana da lui e lui nemmeno lo era da me, io passavo un periodo di forte dolore per la morte di mio padre e lui non si sentiva in grado di farmi stare meglio, in quel momento ero io quella da curare e coccolare e lui invece si sentiva trascurato e ha cercato attenzioni altrove con una che non vedeva l'ora di prendersi uno impegnato in modo da avere solo il bello...


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ti ho quotato
> 
> la differenza l'ha fatta proprio questo: io non ero lontana da lui e lui nemmeno lo era da me, io passavo un periodo di forte dolore per la morte di mio padre e lui non si sentiva in grado di farmi stare meglio, in quel momento ero io quella da curare e coccolare e lui invece si sentiva trascurato e ha cercato attenzioni altrove con una che non vedeva l'ora di prendersi uno impegnato in modo da avere solo il bello...


il tradimento più doloroso non è quello fatto di pompini.    perchè capita di incontrare qualcuno che ci incendia la fantasia,anche se siamo impegnati.

il tradimento che fa male veramente è quello della promessa mancata,del vedere la persona che diciamo di amare che soffre,ma invece di dedicarci solo a lei pensiamo solo al nostro tornaconto.

il tradimento del tuo ex coso non è dettato dall'essere un porco.  quello lo sono anch'io

è dovuto al fatto che è un vigliacco ed un bamboccione viziato che pensa che tutto debba ruotare attorno a lui e alle sue esigenze.

per tacere della scelta del momento che non poteva essere più offensiva di così


----------



## Principessa (2 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tradimento più doloroso non è quello fatto di pompini.    perchè capita di incontrare qualcuno che ci incendia la fantasia,anche se siamo impegnati.
> 
> il tradimento che fa male veramente è quello della promessa mancata,del vedere la persona che diciamo di amare che soffre,ma invece di dedicarci solo a lei pensiamo solo al nostro tornaconto.
> 
> ...


Hai proprio ragione. 

Ci si sente abbandonati più che mai.

Un minimo di decenza ci vuole...

Quantomeno, visto che è un gesto davvero schifoso tradire in circostanza simile, avere il buon gusto di non farsi scoprire.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io no. Smentisco per quel che riguarda il mio caso
> Perché con certe affermazioni si tende a categorizzare come stronze persone che non lo sono.


No o almeno io non l'ho inteso così.
Perchè stronzi Chiara?
Ho riletto ora il post che ho quotato
Io credo che ognuno abbia una sensibilità sua. Non è questione di essere stronzi. Almeno non per me


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tradimento più doloroso non è quello fatto di pompini. perchè capita di incontrare qualcuno che ci incendia la fantasia,anche se siamo impegnati.
> 
> il tradimento che fa male veramente è quello della promessa mancata,del vedere la persona che diciamo di amare che soffre,ma invece di dedicarci solo a lei pensiamo solo al nostro tornaconto.
> 
> ...




quando ho capito questo, mi è passata...

adesso la lotta è per mio figlio contro il disinteresse che gli viene dimostrato e poi ho l'illuminazione:
non t'importa del dolore di tua moglie come non t'importa se per un mese non vedi tuo figlio... sei questo e lei che ti sta ancora accanto questo avrà da lui in futuro ed è la peggio punizione che ti può accadere perchè mentre io me lo sono levato dai coglioni, lei lo sta coprendo anche ora e se lo è accollato...


----------



## Lui (2 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sei questo e lei che ti sta ancora accanto questo avrà da lui in futuro ed è la peggio punizione che ti può accadere perchè mentre io me lo sono levato dai coglioni, lei lo sta coprendo anche ora e se lo è accollato...


tutto cambia nella vita, anche il nostro modo d'essere, più o meno.


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, ci stiamo capendo ... :smile:
> 
> ...


si, ci siamo capite

quello della "vittima", dell'oppresso/a, è un pensiero che non mi piace per tutti quei motivi lì. (in particolare quando è rivolto ad una donna..ha già fatto troppi danni, secondo me)

preferisco di gran lunga il pensiero che ragiona in termini di responsabilità (e non di colpe)...perchè le responsabilità ce le si può assumere, ridendo o piangendo ma sono nostre. 

Le colpe hanno bisogno quasi sempre del perdono..e il perdono è una trappola, che alza il rischio di finire nella dinamica oppresso/oppressore, innocente/colpevole...bianco o nero...e fa dimenticare che siamo esseri dalle mille sfumatore.

credo che la responsabilità di se stessi, e delle proprie azioni, dia maggiori possibilità di scelta libera. e maggiori possibilità di crescita e miglioramento.:smile:

si fanno scelte, più o meno pensate, più o meno giuste...ma proprio perchè sono scelte proprie significa che la possibilità del cambiamento è sempre lì, che fa compagnia.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> si, ci siamo capite
> 
> quello della "vittima", dell'oppresso/a, è un pensiero che non mi piace per tutti quei motivi lì. (in particolare quando è rivolto ad una donna..ha già fatto troppi danni, secondo me)
> 
> ...


Ciao 

sul verde:
ehh, lo preferisco pure io. Ma credo, che colpa o responsabilità, 
quando si parla di una certa dimensione, poco importa. 
in casi più "leggeri", si è utilissimo ... altro che ... 

sul rosso:
saremmo esseri quanto vuoi dalle mille sfumature. ma certe situazioni,
parlano solo una lingua e esprimono solo una sfumatura. è importante, tanto,
per chi subisce, mettere molto bene i puntini sulle i. già solo facendo così,
avviene il perdono più grande ... quello verso se stessi ... che vale molto di più,
che quello verso chi, ti ha fatto penare ... 

sul blu: 
sempre e comunque. ma ciò riesce a tirare radici, quando si raggiunge 
una certa distanza da tutto ... e fa crescere tanto, senza ombra di dubbio. 

arancione:
dipende dalla situazione. si, bisogna tenerselo presente, comunque. 

belli i miei colori ... :mrgreen: ... 

comunque, si, ci siamo ben capite. 

sienne


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sul verde:
> ehh, lo preferisco pure io. Ma credo, che colpa o responsabilità,
> ...


belli, sì..e sì, ci siamo capite..sono contenta

in certe situazioni..dove la scelta di uno viene azzerata...

ecco forse faccio fatica a vedere l'azzeramento di una scelta quando si parla di scegliere una persona o un'altra...perchè in questo caso (quello dell'uomo sposato, intendo) io non riesco a vedere l'azzeramento...

sono più propensa a vedere un qualche errore di valutazione, un finire sotto alle proprie illusioni...vedo poco un'oppressione da parte dell'altro. 

Ma rintraccio qualcosa del pensiero oppressi/oppressori, come base culturale del ragionamento, che non mi piace..perchè i risvolti sociali sono tanti e profondi...

è un pensiero che mi piacerebbe non esistesse più...ma sono nell'utopia, lo so...:unhappy: :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Se vai con un uomo o una donna sposata non tradisci, ma diciamo che *sfrutti un'occasione senza farti troppi scrupoli.* Eticamente forse non hai colpe, ma dimostri di avere una scorza resistente, visto che *non fai la fatica di metterti nei panni della moglie o del marito tradito*.
> Non tutti ce l'hanno questa scorza. C'è chi si pone il problema e sa che si sentirebbe a disagio e quindi evita a priori o torna sui suoi passi.





farfalla ha detto:


> No o almeno io non l'ho inteso così.
> Perchè stronzi Chiara?
> Ho riletto ora il post che ho quotato
> Io credo che ognuno abbia una sensibilità sua. Non è questione di essere stronzi. Almeno non per me



non sono d'accordo perchè semplicemente nel mio caso non è così


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo perchè semplicemente nel mio caso non è così


io credo invece che io e te non ci stiamo capendo. Oppure mi spiego male.


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No o almeno io non l'ho inteso così.
> Perchè stronzi Chiara?
> Ho riletto ora il post che ho quotato
> *Io credo che ognuno abbia una sensibilità sua. Non è questione di essere stronzi*. Almeno non per me


Infatti l'idea della stronzaggine non mi ha sfiorata nemmeno. Altrimenti dovrei definirmi stronza, visto che io ho avuto un 'amante' fidanzato. E c'è stato un periodo in cui non mi facevo scrupoli a flirtare con uomini sposati.

E' questione di sensibilità, come hai detto tu. Sensibilità nei confronti di una situazione verso la quale puoi essere più o meno indifferente, anche a seconda del momento che stai vivendo. O a seconda della storia che stai vivendo.

Quindi non si tratta di categorizzare, ma di evidenziare che ci sono persone per le quali avere un amante sposato o accompagnato non è un problema, e che restano impermeabili e distaccate rispetto a questa cosa per ragioni diverse, temporanee o meno. Altre che si fanno più scrupoli, avvertono il disagio e evitano oppure, se è troppo tardi e sono nel pieno della storia, comunque la vivono male.

Tutto qui, questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Infatti l'idea della stronzaggine non mi ha sfiorata nemmeno. Altrimenti dovrei definirmi stronza, visto che io ho avuto un 'amante' fidanzato. E c'è stato un periodo in cui non mi facevo scrupoli a flirtare con uomini sposati.
> 
> E' questione di sensibilità, come hai detto tu. Sensibilità nei confronti di una situazione verso la quale puoi essere più o meno indifferente, anche a seconda del momento che stai vivendo. O a seconda della storia che stai vivendo.
> 
> ...


Infatti capisco  che  il tuo ex amante non sia neanche lontanamente paragonabile al mio.
Ma non come scorza, come sostanza.


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti capisco  che  il tuo ex amante non sia neanche lontanamente paragonabile al mio.
> Ma non come scorza, come sostanza.


Non ho capito a cosa ti stai riferendo, ma me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## free (2 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti capisco  che  il tuo ex amante non sia neanche lontanamente paragonabile al mio.
> Ma non come scorza, come sostanza.



ma mica vale paragonare gli amanti propri con quelli altrui!
i propri con i propri e gli altrui con gli altrui


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma mica vale paragonare *gli amanti propri *con quelli altrui!
> i propri con i propri e gli altrui con gli altrui


Che poi vabbè, se andiamo a vedere, io di amante ne ho avuto uno solo. Quello fidanzato è stata una roba di un paio di mesi e sono fuggita a gambe levate perché era troppo stronzo, mi trattava come una pezza da piedi! L'ho lasciato volentieri alla fidanzata


----------



## free (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Che poi vabbè, se andiamo a vedere, io *di amante ne ho avuto uno solo*. Quello fidanzato è stata una roba di un paio di mesi e sono fuggita a gambe levate perché era troppo stronzo, mi trattava come una pezza da piedi! L'ho lasciato volentieri alla fidanzata



allora non lo puoi paragonare con niente, poichè paragonarlo col marito è vietato dalla legge!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora non lo puoi paragonare con niente, poichè paragonarlo col marito è vietato dalla legge!:mrgreen:


Ma io odio i paragoni a prescindere. Il gioco 'il mio è meglio del tuo' mi annoiava già all'asilo 

Comunque, seriamente. Tra le diverse storie che ho avuto non mi sono mai capitati uomini sposati, ma credo che avrei avuto difficoltà a intrattenere una relazione stabile con uno sposato. Ma non perché sono migliore di altri. E' che sono piuttosto egocentrica e dividere l'attenzione alla lunga mi scoccerebbe. Poi di soffro di sensi di colpa in modo cronico. E in questi casi i sensi di colpa si sommano: sensi di colpa nei confronti del marito + sensi di colpa nei confronti della moglie del mio amante  = stress.

Se fossi libera non so, dovrei pensarci. Probabilmente dipenderebbe dall'intensità del desiderio nei confronti del tipo in questione. Conoscendomi so che quando mi piace moltissimo un uomo, gli ormoni prendono il sopravvento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma mica vale paragonare gli amanti propri con quelli altrui!
> i propri con i propri e gli altrui con gli altrui


per questo le generalizzazioni non vanno bene.

se tu, donna sposata, hai avuto come amante un single stronzo che non si faceva nessuno scrupolo non puoi dedurre che in generale gli amanti single delle donne sposate sono persone che colgono occasioni senza farsi scrupoli: 
e lo dico a ragion veduta, avendo conosciuto uomini molto diversi (per non dire opposti) sotto questo profilo


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per questo le generalizzazioni non vanno bene.
> 
> se tu, donna sposata,* hai avuto come amante un single stronzo che non si faceva nessuno scrupolo non puoi dedurre che in generale gli amanti single delle donne sposate sono persone che colgono occasioni senza farsi scrupoli*:
> e lo dico a ragion veduta, avendo conosciuto uomini molto diversi (per non dire opposti) sotto questo profilo


Io non ho generalizzato, punto primo. Punto secondo, non ho mai avuto amanti single stronzi e senza scrupoli, non so di cosa stai parlando. Punto terzo, ma dove ho scritto di amanti single di donne sposate che non si fanno scrupoli??

Boh.

In realtà ho detto esattamente quello che dici tu: che ci sono PERSONE (e non amanti single) che si fanno scrupoli e altre che se ne fanno meno, e che questo dipende da mille fattori.


Comunque è inutile discutere, tu non leggi, tu interpreti come sempre.
Gioco già visto, non mi interessa, grazie.


----------



## The Cheater (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho generalizzato, punto primo. Punto secondo, non ho mai avuto amanti single stronzi e senza scrupoli, non so di cosa stai parlando. Punto terzo, ma dove ho scritto di amanti single di donne sposate che non si fanno scrupoli??
> 
> Boh.
> 
> ...


sarà...ma nello specifico anche tu mostri "un pizzico" di non attenzione visto che la matraini aveva quotato un post di free e tu le hai risposto come se avesse quotato te...

perdona l'inserimento...ma cerco sempre di "infilarmi" quando leggo la matra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> *Io non ho generalizzato, punto primo.* Punto secondo, non ho mai avuto amanti single stronzi e senza scrupoli, non so di cosa stai parlando. Punto terzo, ma dove ho scritto di amanti single di donne sposate che non si fanno scrupoli??
> *
> In realtà ho detto esattamente quello che dici tu:* che ci sono PERSONE (e non amanti single) che si fanno scrupoli e altre che se ne fanno meno, e che questo dipende da mille fattori.


sì, in seconda battuta

vabbè, dai, dato che insisti:



Sole ha detto:


> *Se vai con un uomo o una donna sposata non tradisci,  ma diciamo che sfrutti un'occasione senza farti troppi scrupoli. * Eticamente forse non hai colpe, ma dimostri di avere una scorza  resistente, visto che *non fai la fatica di metterti nei panni della  moglie o del marito tradito.*
> Non tutti ce l'hanno questa scorza. C'è chi si pone il problema e sa che  si sentirebbe a disagio e quindi evita a priori o torna sui suoi  passi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sarà...ma nello specifico anche tu mostri "un pizzico" di non attenzione visto che la matraini aveva quotato un post di free e tu le hai risposto come se avesse quotato te...
> 
> perdona l'inserimento...ma cerco sempre di "infilarmi" quando leggo la matra


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, in seconda battuta
> 
> vabbè, dai, dato che insisti:


Ho detto che ci sono persone che davanti agli sposati/sposate si fanno meno scrupoli e non si pongono il problema. Altri che non vanno a prescindere perché gli scrupoli se li fanno.
Altre che ci vanno ma stanno male e cercano di troncare perché non si sentono a loro agio.

E mi sembra che questo non sia una giudizio di valore. Tu mi hai accusato di generalizzare e di etichettare come stronzi quelli che vanno con le persone sposate. Non è così.

Non capisco dove stia la generalizzazione. Se io vado con uno sposato e continuo a starci, è un fatto che, anche se gli scrupoli me li faccio, alla fine li metto da parte perché preferisco godermi la mia storia piuttosto che farmi delle seghe mentali sulla moglie del mio amante.
Ma questo è un ragionamento in cui non ho mai messo in campo giudizi di valore, né ho mai parlato di amanti single di donne sposate: queste sono tue proiezioni.


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sarà...ma nello specifico anche tu mostri "un pizzico" di non attenzione visto che la matraini aveva quotato un post di free e *tu le hai risposto come se avesse quotato te...
> *
> perdona l'inserimento...ma cerco sempre di "infilarmi" quando leggo la matra


Capisco, ma se vai indietro nelle pagine vedrai che ce l'aveva con me.


----------



## The Cheater (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco, ma se vai indietro nelle pagine vedrai che ce l'aveva con me.


si lo so...ma visto questo credo sia reciproca la cosa...


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si lo so...ma visto questo credo sia reciproca la cosa...


No. Io stavo parlando con Farfalla, lei mi ha quotato per prima e ha affermato una cosa inesatta su quello che ho scritto.

Io la ignoro da mesi, ormai, e mi limito a rispondere, come sempre. E' una dinamica che tende a ripetersi.

Poi pensala come ti pare... ma basta leggere.


----------



## The Cheater (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> No. Io stavo parlando con Farfalla, lei mi ha quotato per prima e ha affermato una cosa inesatta su quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Io la ignoro da mesi, ormai, e mi limito a rispondere, come sempre. E' una dinamica che tende a ripetersi.
> 
> Poi pensala come ti pare... ma basta leggere.


ho solo fatto notare che il tuo rispondere a lei dopo che lei aveva quotato free denotava una tuo condizionamento, una deformazione, forse assuefazione alla vostra diatriba...

aveva risposto a free ma PER TE aveva risposto a te...esistono specifiche tecniche di marketing a riguardo  

comunque non sono fatti miei...ribadisco che semplicemente mi si "addrizza" il radar quando leggo la matra e tendo ad inserirmi nei suoi discorsi


----------



## Sole (2 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho solo fatto notare che il tuo rispondere a lei dopo che lei aveva quotato free denotava una tuo condizionamento, una deformazione, forse assuefazione alla vostra diatriba...
> 
> *aveva risposto a free ma PER TE aveva risposto a te...*esistono specifiche tecniche di marketing a riguardo
> 
> comunque non sono fatti miei...ribadisco che semplicemente mi si "addrizza" il radar quando leggo la matra e tendo ad inserirmi nei suoi discorsi


Dai, non cavilliamo... mi sembri troppo in gamba. Rileggi meglio: aveva risposto a Free riprendendo l'argomento che stava trattando con me. Che si riferisse a me l'ha dimostrato con il post successivo al tuo, in cui mi ha doppiamente quotato 

Non mi intendo molto di marketing, ma se seguo il filo di un discorso in cui mi si quota ripetutamente, non penso ci siano margini di dubbio 

Comunque a me interessa chiarire che non ho dato dello stronzo a nessuno. Chiarito questo, mi ritiro felicemente.

Buona serata


----------



## The Cheater (2 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Dai, non cavilliamo... *mi sembri troppo in gamba*. Rileggi meglio: aveva risposto a Free riprendendo l'argomento che stava trattando con me. Che si riferisse a me l'ha dimostrato con il post successivo al tuo, in cui mi ha doppiamente quotato
> 
> Non mi intendo molto di marketing, ma se seguo il filo di un discorso in cui mi si quota ripetutamente, non penso ci siano margini di dubbio
> 
> ...


ma quando mai...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> No. Io stavo parlando con Farfalla, lei mi ha quotato per prima e ha affermato una cosa inesatta su quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Io la ignoro da mesi, ormai, e mi limito a rispondere, come sempre. E' una dinamica che tende a ripetersi.
> 
> Poi pensala come ti pare... ma basta leggere.


Il fatto che tu vada avanti con chiarimenti e spiegazioni a chi non c'entra una mazza con il discorso, tanto per essere sicura che abbia capito bene che tu sei perseguitata da una utente sociopatica, bugiarda e rancorosa come me dimostra effettivamente quanto poco mi calcoli da mesi e mesi.
Ma come al solito, l'obiettività scompare quando parli di te stessa e dei tuoi casi, mentre la generalizzazione abbonda quando sentenzi su quelli altrui.
A quanto pare solo il fatto di esprimermi in disaccordo con una tua affermazione, quotando farfalla peraltro, ti da motivo di pensare che io abbia bisogno di una dinamica del genere.
Edit: approfitto per informare che in merito al tuo post scomparso l'altro giorno, il fatto é successo senza il mio supporto.


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

secondo me, dipende estremamente tanto, dalle motivazioni. 

prendiamo il mio caso, lei voleva una vita con lui ... 
è assolutamente un'altra cosa, che una donna, che vuole 
lasciare tutto come sta ... ma prendersi solo quelli spazi 
clandestini ... e nada mas ... 

nel mio caso, entra proprio nella mia sfera, è un tradimento
anche visto sotto l'ottica di una persona estranea, che trama 
contro di te ... doppio tradimento ... in un certo senso. 
nel secondo caso, il problema è solo del traditore. 
i presupposti sono chiari ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu vada avanti con chiarimenti e spiegazioni a chi non c'entra una mazza con il discorso, tanto per essere sicura che abbia capito bene che tu sei perseguitata da una utente sociopatica, bugiarda e rancorosa come me dimostra effettivamente quanto poco mi calcoli da mesi e mesi.
> Ma come al solito, l'obiettività scompare quando parli di te stessa e dei tuoi casi, mentre la generalizzazione abbonda quando sentenzi su quelli altrui.
> A quanto pare solo il fatto di esprimermi in disaccordo con una tua affermazione, quotando farfalla peraltro, ti da motivo di pensare che io abbia bisogno di una dinamica del genere.
> Edit: approfitto per informare che in merito al tuo post scomparso l'altro giorno, il fatto é successo senza il mio supporto.


Ma dei potresti essere più easy no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (3 Ottobre 2013)

Un amante, uomo o donna che sia, che vuole il partner non ufficiale tutto per sè, è sempre uno Stronzo insensibile che ha la sua parte di responsabilità nello sfascio di una famiglia o coppia che sia.

Bisogna avere almeno il buon gusto di non essere invadenti e di rispettare quel nucleo, quella coppia.

Una persona che ama costruire la propria felicità sulle macerie degli altri, magari spingendo affinché tutto sia distrutto quanto prima, non è una bella persona.


----------



## Principessa (3 Ottobre 2013)

Al pari del traditore che cerca altre persone come sostituti del partner senza avere il coraggio di lasciare.


----------



## devastata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un amante, uomo o donna che sia, che vuole il partner non ufficiale tutto per sè, è sempre uno Stronzo insensibile che ha la sua parte di responsabilità nello sfascio di una famiglia o coppia che sia.
> 
> Bisogna avere almeno il buon gusto di non essere invadenti e di rispettare quel nucleo, quella coppia.
> 
> Una persona che ama costruire la propria felicità sulle macerie degli altri, magari spingendo affinché tutto sia distrutto quanto prima, non è una bella persona.


Sono dello stesso parere ed auguro di cuore di incrociare nella sua vita alla squallida una come lei nella parte da lei interpretata con mio marito.


----------

